# Opinie o Archu

## tomekb

Witam!

Teraz to już mogę bezpiecznie założyć taki temacik  :Wink:  Interesują mnie opinie w/w distro, jakiś czas temu sam się na niego skusiłem, ale odpechał mnie ubogą dokumentacją, a także niezbyt szybkimi update'ami pakietów poza głównymi gałęziami (czy czymś tam). Proszę więc o wasze opinie, spostrzeżenia itp Zależy mi na dystrybucji, która będzie oferować jak najszybciej jak najnowsze wersje programów plus szybki czas instalacji. Odpada więc ubuntu, fedora, suse, nie wiem jak mandrake i jego cooker.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Redhot

Jeżeli zależy Ci na szybkości wydawania nowych pakietów i jeżeli nie chcesz Gentoo  :Wink:  to polecam Debiana + gałąź repozytorium testing lub unstable. Chociaż Debian nie jest demonem szybkości...

----------

## tomekb

Nie, nie Debian odpada. Właśnie chce coś szybkiego  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Raku

debian testing to sid z ok. 10-cio dniowym poślizgiem.

a jeśli chodzi o archa - sam używam od ok. 2-3 miesięcy i jestem bardzo zadowolony. Mam na trzech komputerach: domowy, firmowy + laptop. Szybkość pracy - zadowalająca (nie czuję* różnicy między archem a gentoo), szybkość aktualizacji - mnie zadowala (nie korzystam z gałęzi testing, więc mam wszystko z lekkim poślizgiem, ale w testing jest w miarę szybko), szybkość aktualizacji - porażająco szybka (zamiast czekać godzinami aż się coś skompiluje, mam system up2date w ciagu kilku minut). Ogólne wrażenia: jak najbardziej pozytywne (do gentoo nie mam zamiaru wracać).

* - to moje subiektywne odczucie. Czy jest jakaś różnica na korzyść jednego czy drugiego systemu - nie mam pojęcia. Czasami wydaje mi się, że w gentoo było szybciej, czasami wręcz odwrotnie. A generalnie: "jeśli nie widać różnicy, to po co przepłacać?**"

** - ostatnio zacząłem bardziej cenić swój czas.

----------

## no4b

Używałem archa dość długo i byłem z niego zdecydowanie zadowolony. Ostatnio spadła szybkość dostawania się nowych wersji programów do repozytorium, ale nadal jest ona na wysokim poziomie w porównaniu z innymi dystrybucjami. Gdybym używał dystrybucji pakietowej, prawie na pewno byłby to arch. Ogólnie polecam.

----------

## tomekb

Dzięki wam, chyba mnie przekonaliście. Ostatnio właśnie mnie zaczęło denerwować kompilowanie pakietów, za moment mam mieć laptopa i postanowiłem sobie przemyśleć moje stanowisko. Ja wiem, że można sobie zapuścić kompilację na noc, ale po co mam to w ogóle robić?! Nie jestem w żaden sposób związany z komputerami - ani pracą ani nauką. Chcę tylko szybki i aktualny system. Ku mojej rozpaczy (?) żadna z popularnych dystrybucji tego nie spełnia. Jeszcze popytam gdzieś o tego mandrake'a z włączonym cookerem, ale prostota archa to chyba jest to  :Very Happy:  Raku, powiedz mi, jakbyś jeszcze mógł jak to jest ze wsparciem, dokumentacją, forum itp - o jest coś co mnie trzymało przy gentoo. Jakby na to nie patrzeć jestem po prostu ZU i wolę mieć oparcie w jakimś mądrym tekście  :Wink: 

----------

## przemos

Szczerze mówiąc to i ja ostatnimi czasy zastanawiałem się nad przesiadka na jakąś binarną dystrybucję i co ciekawe również rozważałem Archa w pierwszeństwie. Ale mam takie oto pytanie odnośnie Arch: W zasadzie z tego co pamiętam z ostatniej mojej binarnej dystrybucji to jakoś tak wszystko więcej zajmowało. Więc teraz zastanawiam się ile faktycznie jest w tym prawdy. I teraz tak - na gentoo mam z większych pakietów:

1. k3b (czyli zależności KDE)

2. zalezności od Gnome (używam m.in. appletu gnome pod xfce, dlatego potrzebnych było ich trochę)

3. Xfce 4.4

4. X i reszta - wiadomo

5. OpenOffice, Firefox, Wine z SVN

6. QT (3 i 4)

Do czego zmierzam - na gentoo cały system (bez home) zajmuje mi ok.

/usr/ - 1.9 GB

reszta (bez ~) - 0.8 GB

Czyli całość ok. 2.7 GB i teraz sedno sprawy - czy w Arch zmieszczę się w tych granicach posiadając te same programy, duża będzie różnica? Dlaczego to takie ważne?:

```

System plików         rozm. użyte dost. %uż. zamont. na

/dev/hda9             3,9G  2,5G  1,5G  64% /

/dev/hda6             3,6G  1,9G  1,8G  53% /usr

/usr/portage.sqsh      41M   41M     0 100% /usr/portage
```

----------

## Redhot

Heh, mnie Gentoo rozleniwiło.

Parę dni temu reinstalowałem Gentoo, bo miałem Conrada, który mnie już wkurzał i zmieniłem reiser4 na ext3.

Dla ciekawości najpierw zainstalowałem Archa. pacman -Sy kdebase. Odpalam KDE, brak czcionek   :Laughing:  Jak tak sobie popatrzylem ile bym musial tam nakonfigurować się to mi się odechciało  :Wink:  Instalacja Gentoo + emerge openoffice && emerge kdebase && emerge *, wklejam zapisane konfigi z /etc, potem .* do homa i systemik gotowy. A Arch na prawdę szybki. Jakbym miał coś pakietowego wybrać to na pewno Arch, a na innym kompie mam Debiana 4.0, dlatego że mam dla niego duże zaufanie i jego obsługę w małym paluszku  :Wink:  Jak znajdę jakiś wolny dysk to Archa postawię dla sportu  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *tomekb wrote:*   

> Raku, powiedz mi, jakbyś jeszcze mógł jak to jest ze wsparciem, dokumentacją, forum itp - o jest coś co mnie trzymało przy gentoo. Jakby na to nie patrzeć jestem po prostu ZU i wolę mieć oparcie w jakimś mądrym tekście 

 

jest strona i forum polskojęzyczne (http://ww.arch-linux.pl), jest forum angielskie (http://bbs.archlinux.org), jest wiki (link ze strony głównej http://www.archlinux.org). Mi to wystarcza. A że linux to linux, często korzystam np. z gentoo-wiki i innych materiałów (dokumentacji samych programów)  :Smile: .

 *przemos wrote:*   

> czy w Arch zmieszczę się w tych granicach posiadając te same programy, duża będzie różnica?

 

z mojego laptopa:

```
raczkow@piglet:~ $ df -lh

System plików         rozm. użyte dost. %uż. zamont. na

/dev/sda3              12G  3,4G  7,4G  32% /

none                  252M     0  252M   0% /dev/shm

/dev/sda1              31M  6,9M   22M  24% /boot

/dev/sda5              44G   41G  719M  99% /home

raczkow@piglet:~ $ du -sh /usr

1,1G    /usr

raczkow@piglet:~ $ du -sh /var/cache/pacman/pkg/

1,1G    /var/cache/pacman/pkg/

raczkow@piglet:~ $ du -sh /opt

1005M   /opt
```

System to: kde (cały), k3b, OpenOffice, Firefox2, Opera, kaffeine, Vmware Player. Jak widać, od 3,4 GB można spokojnie odjąć 1,1 GB jaki stanowi cache pacmana (czyli ściągnięte przeze mnie pakiety z oprogramowaniem).

Aha - na laptopie  nie korzystam z ABS (dodatkowe 500 MB).

 *Redhot wrote:*   

> Dla ciekawości najpierw zainstalowałem Archa. pacman -Sy kdebase. Odpalam KDE, brak czcionek  Jak tak sobie popatrzylem ile bym musial tam nakonfigurować się to mi się odechciało 

 

jedni wolą to, inni tamto. Ja jak sobie pomyślę, że musiałbym ok. 2 dni spędzić czekając aż się system skompiluje stwierdziłem, że wolę poświęcić jeden cały na konfigurację systemu (łącznie z nauką obsługi pacmana i kilku specyficznych w archu rzeczy). Braku czcionek nie zauważyłem. Może przez instalacją kdebase wypadałoby zainstalować Xorg? 

Można doinstalować czcionki microsoftu (ttf-ms-fonts) oraz dejavu - i podstawowe czcionki już są. Czy ja wiem - dużo roboty przy tej operacji nie ma, bo to  jednej komendzie można zrobić.

----------

## kfiaciarka

Ja ostanio znów zainstalowałem debiana, tym razem 4.0 ale i tak pozmieniałem repozytoria na sida  :Smile:  Pierwsze wrzenie jakie miałem po zainstalowaniu to ze debian wyraźnie przyspieszył, do tego dodałem prelinka i smiga;) Przymierzam się do rekompilacji kernela zeby go w miarę mozliwosci przyspieszyc bo nie wiem czy paczkujący powłączali to co mnie interesuje (np. preemp - low latency desktop i kilka innych bajerków). Musze powiedziec ze ostatnio nie mam szczescie do płyt debiana, a wybieram zwykle wersje netinst i jak instaluje system podstawowy + srodowisko graficzne to sie potrafi wyłozyc. Więc teraz zawsze instaluje najpierw system podstatowy, trwa to krócej i potem reszte.

----------

## rzabcio

Właśnie mnie przekonaliście do Archa, szanowni koledzy.

Głównie Raku przez swoje stwierdzenie, że szanuje swój czas. Gentoo byłem zachwycony i nadal jestem. Jednak z czasem coraz bardziej denerwuje czas kompilacji. Niby zawsze znajdę w tym czasie jakieś zajęcie - spacer, zakupy, czy gotowanie zupy  :Wink:  - ale to trochę za długo... Tymbardziej, że lubię czasem poeksperymentować a jednocześnie potrzebuję szybko przywrócić go do stanu używalności.

Dlatego też już dawno zastanawiałem się nad inną dystybucją. Pod uwagę brałem Debiana, jednak odstraszył mnie pewien bałagan w plikach konfiguracyjnych, który _podobno_ tam panuje - opinia znajomego. Chciałbym system binarny jednakże z konfiguracją Gentoo-style. Nie boję się konsoli, vima, swoje /etc znam dość dobrze - na tyle na ile grzebałem.

Czy Arch spełni te wymagania?

----------

## Redhot

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Redhot wrote:*   [...] 
> 
> jedni wolą to, inni tamto. Ja jak sobie pomyślę, że musiałbym ok. 2 dni spędzić czekając aż się system skompiluje stwierdziłem, że wolę poświęcić jeden cały na konfigurację systemu (łącznie z nauką obsługi pacmana i kilku specyficznych w archu rzeczy). Braku czcionek nie zauważyłem. Może przez instalacją kdebase wypadałoby zainstalować Xorg? 
> ...

 

Xorg był, może dlatego że był to kdebase i coś mu brakowało. To że napisałem że musialbym się nakonfigurować, to ten problem z czcionkami to był pikuś. Jest jeszcze troche rzeczy, ale już nie będę wymieniał.

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Właśnie mnie przekonaliście do Archa, szanowni koledzy.
> 
> Głównie Raku przez swoje stwierdzenie, że szanuje swój czas. Gentoo byłem zachwycony i nadal jestem. Jednak z czasem coraz bardziej denerwuje czas kompilacji. Niby zawsze znajdę w tym czasie jakieś zajęcie - spacer, zakupy, czy gotowanie zupy  - ale to trochę za długo... Tymbardziej, że lubię czasem poeksperymentować a jednocześnie potrzebuję szybko przywrócić go do stanu używalności.
> 
> Dlatego też już dawno zastanawiałem się nad inną dystybucją. Pod uwagę brałem Debiana, jednak odstraszył mnie pewien bałagan w plikach konfiguracyjnych, który _podobno_ tam panuje - opinia znajomego. Chciałbym system binarny jednakże z konfiguracją Gentoo-style. Nie boję się konsoli, vima, swoje /etc znam dość dobrze - na tyle na ile grzebałem.
> ...

 

Moim zdaniem, tak. Z tych samych powódów chciałem się kiedyś przesiąść na Archa, ale jednak czuję wielką sympatię do Gentoo   :Rolling Eyes: 

Czy Debian ma pomieszane w plikach konfiguracycjnych? Może nie ma jakoś strasznie namieszane, ale na Debianie moim zdaniem instaluje się wiele niepotrzebnych rzeczy. Np. standardowo odpala się przy starcie NFS i inne niepotrzebne rzeczy, tak wiem, jest update-rc.d, ale standardowo takich rzeczy nie ma np. w Archu.

----------

## blazeu

Ja uzywalem go na laptopie. Slabszy sprzet, malo ramu, dlugie kompilacje, etc etc.. Dlatego wlasnie zrezygnowalem z gen2. Arch jest swietny, tylko ... czegos mu brakuje. Jeszcze jest ciutke niedopracowany, troche za malo userfriendly w kwestii dogrania szczegolow. Ale widze przed nim swietlana przyszlosc.

Wydaje mi sie,ze jest duzo latwiejszy do postawienia niz gen2 ze wzgledu na ograniczone mozliwosci. A to dla poczatkujacych jest ogrooomna zaleta. Juz przekonalem kilku kolesi zeby sie przeniesli z Slack/Ubuntu na Archa wlasnie i sa zadowoleni:)

----------

## rzabcio

No i poszło. Łezka mi się w oku zakręciła jak wybierałem kasowanie partycji z Gentoo i zamyśliłem się na chwilę, ale trudno - trzeba się rozwijać. A i tak miałem zrobić reinstalację Genciaka bo za bardzo się rozrósł. 

Pierwsze wrażenie. O matko! Postawiłem bazowy system w 15 minut.  :Very Happy: 

Zastanawiam się teraz, co spieprzyłem w konfigu sshd... To w Gentoo poszło mi lepiej...  :Smile: 

----------

## Riklaunim

arch jest fajny, choć może być niestabilny po aktualizacji, arch64 to na razie eksperyment oraz nie będzie miał emul-bibliotek dla 32bitowych aplikacji a ja wine czy mplayer32 -> kmplayer chętnie bym widział.

----------

## no4b

Arch64 działa dość kiepsko. Kolega ma i jest z tym sporo problemów.

----------

## Raku

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Zastanawiam się teraz, co spieprzyłem w konfigu sshd... To w Gentoo poszło mi lepiej... 

 

zapewne /etc/hosts.deny  :Smile:  - wystarczy zahaszować paranoidalne blokowanie wszystkiego

EDIT: hehe - zaraz dostane bana na tym forum za prowokowanie do dezercji  :Wink: 

----------

## rzabcio

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *rzabcio wrote:*   Zastanawiam się teraz, co spieprzyłem w konfigu sshd... To w Gentoo poszło mi lepiej...  
> 
> zapewne /etc/hosts.deny  - wystarczy zahaszować paranoidalne blokowanie wszystkiego
> 
> EDIT: hehe - zaraz dostane bana na tym forum za prowokowanie do dezercji 

 Taaaa... To chyba oto chodziło (jeszcze nie sprawdzałem) - znalazłem to chwilę wcześniej. Trochę się uśmiałem jak to zobaczyłem. I jeszcze raz, gdy przeczytałem Twój komentarz ("paranoidalny").  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Piecia

Jak nabyłem swojego laptopa chciałem postawić na nim jakąś binarną dystrybucję linuksa. Na początku myślałem o slacku ale nie widząc dlaczego zrezygnowałem z tego pomysłu. Zainstalowałem wbrew swoim przekonaniom debiana net instal 3.1. Jednak wróciłem do gentoo. Głównie chodziło o swobodną konfigurację i jak najmniejszą instalację nieptrzebnych pakietów. Trochę mnie wkurzyło jak się okazało, że nowy gentoo na laptopie (celeron 2.4GHz i 512MB ramu) chodzi gorzej niż na kompie stacjonarnym (athlon xp 1.7 i 512MB ramu). Może to sama jakoś sprzętu? No i w sumie ciągle myślę nad inną dystrybucją do mojego laptopa(który sam w sobie jest strasznie wolny), bo na stacjonarnym to na pewno nie zmienię systemu.

A arch jak jest optymilizowany i jak jest u niego z zależnościami pomiędzy pakietami? Da się jakoś bez problemu zainstalować np. gnome-light, k3b bez całego kde itp?

----------

## szolek

A co z ciągłością wersji. W gentoo to raczej normalka jak to wygląda na Arch'u.

----------

## Redhot

Arch jest zoptymalizowany do i686. Ma bardzo fajnego zarządce pakietów "pacman", dba o wszystkie zależności. Nawet na jakilinux.org jest opis, że arch jest dla uzytkowników Slacka, którzy są zmęczeni niespełnionymi zależnościami  :Smile: 

Wersje Archa masz tu: http://archlinux.org/ <- Tabelka Releases.

----------

## tomekb

ZTCW to jeśli chodzi o ciągłość wersji to jest tak jak w gentoo, co do gnome-light to jest tak, na wiki się natknąłem na info, że samo 'gnome' to tylko podstawowe środowisko, pewnie podobnie jest i z kde  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Riklaunim

wydania archa to wydania płyt instalacyjnych. Co do gnome/kde to są to standardowe paczki, KDE nie jest rozbite i wszystko tak ładnie nie będzie wyglądało jak w gentoo

----------

## Raku

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> wydania archa to wydania płyt instalacyjnych. Co do gnome/kde to są to standardowe paczki, KDE nie jest rozbite i wszystko tak ładnie nie będzie wyglądało jak w gentoo

 

ale wolę mieć 3/4 więcej rzeczy w menu K, 50 MB więcej w /opt/kde niż spędzić 8 godzin na kompilacji tych rzeczy z kde, które używam  :Smile: 

Mi przestał się kalkulować współczynnik efektywności optymalizacji (nie mówię o kompilatorze, bo tą optymalizację można wsadzić w poważanie - mówię o flagach USE i wycinaniu niepotrzebnej mi funkcjonaności programów i zmniejszanie tym samym binarek i drzew zależności) do czasu, jaki trzeba poświęcić na tą optymalizację.

Co z tego, że system może działać jak rakieta, skoro chcąc mieć system up2date mam go cały czas dociążonego kompilatorem działającym w tle?  :Wink: 

----------

## rzabcio

Mogę podzielić się pierwszymi wrażeniami.

Miałem jeden mały problem podczas instalacji - ostatni release posiada jajo 2.6.16, a po wykonaniu updatu całego systemu po pierwszym włączeniu (czyli właściwie bazy - same podstawy) pacman zupgradeował mi do 2.6.18. No i zmienił się sposób ładowania initramfs (szczegółów nie będę może opisywał, bo się nie znam i się skompromituję  :Wink:  ). Dostałem kernel panic i zanim doszedłem o co chodzi nie potrzebnie kombinowałem z systemem - trochę na Gentoo-style. Okazało się, że nie doczytałem o konieczności zmiany wpisu w GRUBie. Druga sprawa to wspomniane już domyślne blokowanie wszystkiego w hosts.deny.

2 godziny (z czego większość to ściąganie) i mam zainstalowane i skonfigurowane: Xorg (7.0 bodajże, na razie bez nvidii), Alsa, Gnome (2.16), Xfce (niestety jeszcze 4.2.3), Firefox (2.0), Quodlibet, Gajim, Kadu, Mpd. Pacman działa rewelacyjnie - jego obsługa nie nastręcza żadnych trudności po poznaniu emerge. Najważniejszy dla mnie jest właśnie czas. 

Wyraźnie daje się zauważyć szybkość. Być może to tylko wrażenie, bo system nie jest jeszcze zapchany. Być może Gentoo nie potrafiłem dobrze zoptymalizować. Efekt w każdym razie widoczny.

Mimo zalet mam jakieś takie dziwne wrażenie, że zbyt dużo dzieje się za moimi plecami... Ale to kwestia przyzwyczejenia (tak miło się patrzyło na logi kompilacji...).

Na lapie jednak Genciak zostaje. Poczekam na paludiusa i udepta...

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> Co do gnome/kde to są to standardowe paczki, KDE nie jest rozbite i wszystko tak ładnie nie będzie wyglądało jak w gentoo

 

To dla mnie dyskredytuje dystrybucję i jest sprzecznością w całym rym rejwachu wokół Archa. Skoro taki szybki to powinien być też optymalny. Po co mi soft, którego nie używam? Cenię sobie kompaktowość systemu i miejsce na dysku, KDE minimalne to jest TO! Gentoo mi to daje. USE=to i tamto, LINGUAS=pl, localepurge, okrojony Glibc i mam wszystko czego chcę bez nieeleganckiego ręcznego kasowania rzeczy z dysku.

 *Raku wrote:*   

> Co z tego, że system może działać jak rakieta, skoro chcąc mieć system up2date mam go cały czas dociążonego kompilatorem działającym w tle? 

 

A ja myślałem, że to ja oszalałem, bo synchronizuję ostatnio 2x dziennie a kompilacji może jest średnio z pół godziny dziennie, jeśli się nie bawię.

----------

## joker

a jak wyglada sprawa kernela w tej dystrybucji (pomijam reczna kompilacje)? wszystko wkompilowane na stale czy modulowo? no i jak szybko sie system uruchamia?

----------

## Riklaunim

system szybki nie ma żadnych zbędnych dodatków, konfiguracja (sieć, język, startowane usługi itp.) to edycja /etc/rc.conf. Kernele są ok - bieżący i bardziej bleeding-edge *-beyond, oba modularne.

Co do rozbitego KDE to wiele razy to było na forum ale ogólnie społeczność ma podejście - ma być tak jak jest a jak się nie podoba to spadaj. Ktoś gdzieś robił pkbuildy rozbitego kde ale nic ukończonego chyba z tego nie wyszło. Ktoś chce kde to będzie musiał przeboleć trochę zależności (xmms, fltk, lm_sensors i inne pakiety), chociaż kdebase aż tak tragicznie nie zassa zależności.

----------

## Raku

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

>  *Riklaunim wrote:*   Co do gnome/kde to są to standardowe paczki, KDE nie jest rozbite i wszystko tak ładnie nie będzie wyglądało jak w gentoo 
> 
> To dla mnie dyskredytuje dystrybucję i jest sprzecznością w całym rym rejwachu wokół Archa. Skoro taki szybki to powinien być też optymalny. Po co mi soft, którego nie używam? Cenię sobie kompaktowość systemu i miejsce na dysku,

 

więc skasuj z systemu cały /usr/include, który do działania systemu nie jest potrzebny (jedynie do kompilacji), pousuwaj wszystkie narzędzia dveloperskie (kompilatory + cała otoczka) - one tez nie są potrzebne do działania systemu (a jedynie do kompilacji). Pousuwaj też źródła kernela (aż 200 MB śmiecia, mi często się zdarzało mieć kilka różnych wersji zapomnianych, więc nawet 500-600 MB szlag trafiał). Okazuje się, że w Gentoo również jest kupa niepotrzebnych (z punktu widzenia użytkowania systemu) rzeczy. IMO ciężko stwierdzić, co zajmuje więcej miejsca - zależności z dystrybucji binarnej, czy ta cała otoczka do usuwania zbędnych zależności? 

 *Quote:*   

> KDE minimalne to jest TO! Gentoo mi to daje. USE=to i tamto, LINGUAS=pl, localepurge, okrojony Glibc i mam wszystko czego chcę bez nieeleganckiego ręcznego kasowania rzeczy z dysku.

 

ale po co kasować? brakuje ci miejsca na dysku, żeby te dodatkowe 50MB z KDE usuwać? Mi to nie przeszkadza, a nawet gdyby, to pousuwałbym sobie z menu niepotrzebne programy.

 *Quote:*   

>  *Raku wrote:*   Co z tego, że system może działać jak rakieta, skoro chcąc mieć system up2date mam go cały czas dociążonego kompilatorem działającym w tle?  
> 
> A ja myślałem, że to ja oszalałem, bo synchronizuję ostatnio 2x dziennie a kompilacji może jest średnio z pół godziny dziennie, jeśli się nie bawię.

 

normalnie- tak. Ale kilka razy miałem już sytuację, że trzeba oś pilnie zrobić, a tu system przeładowany, bo kompiluję właśnie coś cięższego, brakuje pamięci, w efekcie końcowym - wszystko się przycina, itp.

Albo - pilna robota, a ja mogę sobie myszką co najwyżej pomerdać, bo chwilę wcześniej zaczął się upgrade, jakaś biblioteka jest już zaktualizowana, a program, którego muszę użyć wymaga starej wersji (jest do niej podlinkowany) i nie mogę go już uruchomić, bo wywala w komunikacie po skillowaniu się brakującą bibliotekę.

----------

## tomekb

Eeekhem, gnome wydaje się być rozbity w archu tak jak w gentoo, więc zarzut może się tyczyć co najwyżej kde  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*    *Riklaunim wrote:*   Co do gnome/kde to są to standardowe paczki, KDE nie jest rozbite i wszystko tak ładnie nie będzie wyglądało jak w gentoo 
> 
> To dla mnie dyskredytuje dystrybucję i jest sprzecznością w całym rym rejwachu wokół Archa. Skoro taki szybki to powinien być też optymalny. Po co mi soft, którego nie używam? Cenię sobie kompaktowość systemu i miejsce na dysku, 
> 
> więc skasuj z systemu cały [tu lista-niepotrzebnych-rzeczy-ala-Raku ] (...) Okazuje się, że w Gentoo również jest kupa niepotrzebnych (z punktu widzenia użytkowania systemu) rzeczy. 

 

Na Gentoo przeszedłem ze Slackware, bo tam musiałem ręcznie robić te wszystkie tar xvf, ./configure && make && make install. Założę się, że i w Archu nie znajdę paru paczek, które chciałbym mieć, więc... Tak czy inaczej kompilatora potrzebuję. A chociażby po to, żeby kernel przekompilować.

 *Raku wrote:*   

> ale po co kasować?

 

No właśnie, po co, skoro można większości niepotrzebnych rzeczy nie mieć  :Very Happy: 

 *Raku wrote:*   

> brakuje ci miejsca na dysku, żeby te dodatkowe 50MB z KDE usuwać?

 

Nie liczyłem czy oszczędzę akurat 50 czy 250 MB czy więcej ale nie podoba mi się fakt, że mam coś czego nigdy nie uruchomię. Dodatkowo, przez te 50 (albo 250 - jak kto woli) zwiększa się czas robienia i odtwarzania backupu (w przypadku jakiejś awarii).

 *Raku wrote:*   

> Ale kilka razy miałem już sytuację, że trzeba oś pilnie zrobić, a tu system przeładowany, bo kompiluję właśnie coś cięższego, brakuje pamięci, w efekcie końcowym - wszystko się przycina, itp.
> 
> Albo - pilna robota, a ja mogę sobie myszką co najwyżej pomerdać, bo chwilę wcześniej zaczął się upgrade, jakaś biblioteka jest już zaktualizowana, a program, którego muszę użyć wymaga starej wersji (jest do niej podlinkowany) i nie mogę go już uruchomić, bo wywala w komunikacie po skillowaniu się brakującą bibliotekę.

 

Dziwny jest ten świat, jakoś problemów z bibliotekami nie mam, może raz na 3 miesiące wyskoczy jakiś kwiatek...

PORTAGE_NICENESS=15, w RAMie (512 PieC lub 896 lapek) nie mieści mi się tylko Wine i kdelibs z enablefinal.

----------

## joker

pobawilem sie chwile archem i musze stwierdzic ze mi sie bardzo podoba (najbardziej ze wszystkich testowanych dystrybucji, oczywiscie poza gentoo). konfiguracja jest przejrzysta, pacman dziala bardzo fajnie. jedynym minusem (w stosunku do gentoo) jaki na razie odkrylem to zaleznosci przy instalacji pakietow. przyklad: amarok -> libgpod -> gtk. usmiecha sie USE.

no ale albo binarne pakiety albo USE  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> całość 

 

do niedawna myślałem dokładnie tak jak ty. Ale później stwierdziłem, że wole mieć trochę zależności, których nie używam, niż tracić czas na dokładne dopasowywanie. Instalacja/aktualizacja KDE, która trwa mniej 5 minut (na łączu 100 Mbit/s) w porównaniu z kilkugodzinną kompilacją DLA MNIE robi dużą różnicę i jestem w stanie pogodzić się z nadmiarowym oprogramowaniem. Podobnie z całą resztą oprogramowania.

Nie mam zamiaru przekonywać ani ciebie, ani nikogo innego o wyższości Archa nad Gentoo (bo o wyższości decyduje punkt widzenia/siedzenia). Lepiej zakończmy dyskusję stwierdzeniem, że ja wolę Archa, a ty Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## joker

no wlasnie jak popatrze na czas instalowania czegos w archu to mnie krew zalewa jak pomysle o gentoo  :Smile:  nie dosc ze trzeba wiecej mb sciagnac to jeszcze skompilowac  :Smile:  ratuje mnie troche nowy procesor ostatnio ale to nadal nie to  :Smile: 

ale i tak nadal je kocham   :Razz: 

----------

## BeteNoire

 *joker wrote:*   

> no wlasnie jak popatrze na czas instalowania czegos w archu to mnie krew zalewa jak pomysle o gentoo  

 

A ja sobie lubię poczekać. A co! Jest setki innych rzeczy do zrobienia zanim będę miał czas pobawić się nowym softem. Więc niech się kompiluje, na prockach ~ 2 GHZ nie jest z tym tak źle...

 *Raku wrote:*   

> Lepiej zakończmy dyskusję stwierdzeniem, że ja wolę Archa, a ty Gentoo 

 

O, o właśnie.

Ale ja mam pytanie do arch-neofitów, bo myślę o alternatywnym systemie na mój mały "printserver" 586 - Arch jest kompilowany dla 686 i na K6-2 nie pójdzie, tak?

----------

## Piecia

U mnie gentoo na laptopie zaczął jakoś lepiej działać, chyba wystraszył się nowej alternatywy. Jak  na razie będę używał zamiennie 2 systemów i z czasem pomyślę którego zRIPować. Co do archa, to brakuje mi troszkę niktórych paczek ale może da się żyć bez nich...

Troszkę zdziwiła mnie aktualizacja systemu, po której system nie powstał(tak kończy użytkownik który nie czyta komunikatów). Aczkolwiek postępując wg zaleceń system zaczął działać dopiero po jakimś czasie. Czasem się zastanawiam czy jeżeli coś przestaje działać na kompie to czy to aby na pewno wina systemu czy też moich fluidów?   :Wink: 

----------

## rzabcio

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> Co do archa, to brakuje mi troszkę niktórych paczek ale może da się żyć bez nich...

 Zawsze możesz wykorzystać ABSa (chyba nie pomyliłem nazwy) i samemu zbudować paczkę. A jeśli czegoś nie ma w ABSie - znaleźć odrębnego PKBUILDa. Wczoraj miałem taki problem z nvtv (stara karta uniemożliwia dzielenie konfigu, w Xorg.conf nie chce mi się bawić, a uruchomienie nvtv to pół sekundy). Znalezienie PKBUILDa, utworzenie paczki i jej zainstalowanie zajęło mi niecałą minutę.

 *Piecia wrote:*   

> Troszkę zdziwiła mnie aktualizacja systemu, po której system nie powstał(tak kończy użytkownik który nie czyta komunikatów). Aczkolwiek postępując wg zaleceń system zaczął działać dopiero po jakimś czasie.

 Taaaaa... Miałem to samo. Przeorałem nawet całą dokumentację mkinicpio i zacząłem z nim kombinować zanim wpadłem na pomysł  zmiany wpisu w GRUBasie. Tym razem przyzwyczajenie do konfigu gentoo-style sprawiło, że zacząłem nie od tej strony.

Przy okazji - nadmienię pewien minus Archa. Nie ma kontroli nad instalowaną wersją. Zawsze jest najnowsza. Generalnie nie przeszkadzało mi to, jednak w przypadku Java-developingu stanowi pewien problem. Bardzo nie pasuje mi bowiem korzystanie z jdk1.5. Wymagania klientów nadal są na poziomie 1.4.2. Generalnie oceniam, że Java potraktowana jest po macoszemu, podczas gdy w Gentoo w ciągu ostatnich kilku miesięcy widać, że ktoś odwalił kawał niezłej roboty (mam na myśli java-config, podział na generacje javy). To sprawia, że na laptopie służbowym nadal zostaje Gentoo.

Czyżby było to najlepsze distro dla developerów?

[quote="BeteNoire]Ale ja mam pytanie do arch-neofitów, bo myślę o alternatywnym systemie na mój mały "printserver" 586 - Arch jest kompilowany dla 686 i na K6-2 nie pójdzie, tak?[/quote] Cycat  :Wink:  z opisu instalacji: *Arch Linux Install Guide wrote:*   

> What You Will Need
> 
> [...]
> 
>     * an i686-based computer (PPro, Pentium 2 or higher, Athlon/Duron, etc. Note that AMD K6, Transmeta Crusoe, CyrixIII, and VIA-C3 NOT supported.) 

 

----------

## binas77

A jak z odinstalowywaniem paczek ???

Czy niepotrzebne zależności również wylatują, czy trzeba je usuwać ręcznie ??

----------

## Raku

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> A jak z odinstalowywaniem paczek ???
> 
> Czy niepotrzebne zależności również wylatują, czy trzeba je usuwać ręcznie ??

 

pacman umożliwia usuwanie rekurencyjne/kaskadowe - czyli dodatkowo pozbywamy się zależności lub programów, których zależnością jest usuwany program (coś jak w *BSD)

----------

## psycepa

szczerze powiem ze bardzo podoba mi sie ten watek

glownie dlatego ze skutecznie usunal spod mojego sufitu idee wyprobowania archa, 

aktualnie uzywam glownie laptopa, ktory do najsilniejszych nie nalezy (1,7 GHz, 256 RAM) i pewnie przez pare ladnych miesiecy tak pozostanie, i tu sie kladani USE i cala reszta tego gentoolimatiasu, ktora sprawia ze po prostu kocham te dystrybucje za mozliwosci, ktore mi oferuje, 

bo, jak ktos juz chyba nawet to tu stwierdzil, gentoo to nie tylko system, dla mnie to lifestyle, dopasowanie wszystkiego do moich potrzeb itd...

moze gdy sprawie sobie nowe Ferrari od Acera bodajze (albo Asusa, nie pamietam  :Wink: ) za 17k PLN to pomysle o malej partycji na archa, ale to niepewna mglista i mroczna przyszlosc  :Razz: 

ps  :Twisted Evil:  czy wy tez ostatnio odnosicie takie wrazenie ze jesli w watku pojawiaja sie BeteNoire, no4b i Raku to zaczyna sie robic latwopalnie ? :Twisted Evil:   :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

psycepa, u Asusa jest Lamborghini.  :Wink: 

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> ps  czy wy tez ostatnio odnosicie takie wrazenie ze jesli w watku pojawiaja sie BeteNoire, no4b i Raku to zaczyna sie robic latwopalnie ?   

 Znowu się psycepił...  :Laughing: 

----------

## przemos

Szczerze mówiąc dzięki tem wątkowi przekonałem się, żeby spróbować archa. I co mogę powiedzieć - dużo krzyku o nic wg. mnie. Postawiłem Archa, dorzuciłem X-y, dodałem fluxboxa i szczerze mówiąc nie podobał mi się Arch totalnie. A co dokładnie - ogólnie; ciężko wymienić szczegóły. Po prostu z uśmiechem na ustach przywróciłem backupa i w 5 min miałem swoje stare sprawdzone gentoo spowrotem. I to tyle jeśli chodzi o moje doświadczenia z Archem  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> psycepa, u Asusa jest Lamborghini. 
> 
>  *psycepa wrote:*   ps  czy wy tez ostatnio odnosicie takie wrazenie ze jesli w watku pojawiaja sie BeteNoire, no4b i Raku to zaczyna sie robic latwopalnie ?    Znowu się psycepił... 

 

Ferrari tez, sprawdz na allegro  :Razz: 

no psycepil  :Smile:  taki los  :Smile: 

----------

## kwach

A ja też miałem Archa, a co   :Very Happy: 

A dlaczego 'miałem'? Bo był problem z CUPSem - coś mu nie pasowało, nawet już za dokładnie nie wiem co. Ale nie pogniewałem się na niego dlatego, że nie umiał drukować od razu - podpadł mi bo .... nie wiedziałem, gdzie go boli. Próbowałem kilku sztuczek, on ciągle swoje, to ja mu 'papa'   :Very Happy: 

Bo tak to imho jest - jak w gentoo coś nie działa to przynajniej wiadomo co i jak. A ja w innych dystrach coś jest nie tak, to zazwyczaj nawet nie wiadomo gdzie spojrzeć. A jak wiadomo urzytkowników Archa nie ma (jeszcze  :Cool:  ) za wielu, więc i poradzić nie ma kto.

Ja jednak wolę Gentoo - mam to na co zasługuję (czyt. mam tak jak sobie ustawiłem) i jak coś nie działa to mogę tylko siebie winić. Oczywiście byłoby miło, gdyby mi system z KDE ważył troszke mniej niż 4Gb, ale cóż  :Razz: . Nie można mieć wszystkiego. Byłoby też miło gdyby były paczki, ale tylko takie jakie ja chcę, a nie takie jakie ktoś tam sobie ustawił.

I w ogóle   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Raku

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> ps  czy wy tez ostatnio odnosicie takie wrazenie ze jesli w watku pojawiaja sie BeteNoire, no4b i Raku to zaczyna sie robic latwopalnie ?   

 

eee tam - ja to nazywam dobrą dyskusją   :Cool: 

 *przemos wrote:*   

>  Postawiłem Archa, dorzuciłem X-y, dodałem fluxboxa i szczerze mówiąc nie podobał mi się Arch totalnie. A co dokładnie - ogólnie; ciężko wymienić szczegóły.

 

dla mnie Arch to taki gentoo z innym systemem pakietów i mniejszą ilością plików konfiguracyjnych. A gentoo to taki debian, tylko że inny. generalnie - wszystkie linuksy działają i wyglądają tak samo. Może gdybyś opisał, co ci się nie podobało, to wówczas udałoby  mi się naprostować twoją psychikę  :Wink: 

a poważnie mówiąc: dla mnie konfiguracja archa jest bardzo wygodna. pacman dba doskonale o wszystko, co chcę zainstalować, czego nie ma spaczkowanego, moge dograć z AURa (to takie repozytorium PKGBUILDów - odpowiedników ebuildów). A różnicy w samym użytkowaniu systemu nie widzę - w obu dystrybucjach mam te same aplikacje, tak samo skonfigurowane, tak samo działające, mniej więcej podobnie szybko się otwierające. Róznica IMO polega jedynie na czasie instalacji.

 *kwach wrote:*   

> Bo tak to imho jest - jak w gentoo coś nie działa to przynajniej wiadomo co i jak. A ja w innych dystrach coś jest nie tak, to zazwyczaj nawet nie wiadomo gdzie spojrzeć. A jak wiadomo urzytkowników Archa nie ma (jeszcze  ) za wielu, więc i poradzić nie ma kto.

 

a ja zawsze myślałem, że jak coś nie działa, to się szuka problemu w logach i plikach konfiguracyjnych tej niedziałającej aplikacji   :Twisted Evil: 

Na problemy z cupsem mogę jedynie odpowiedzieć: SOA #1 (HP LaserJet 5L). Bo niezależnie od dystrybucji, oprogramowanie konfiguruje się identycznie - ba, pewnie w gentoo i archu cups jest w podobnych wersjach, bo obie dystrybucje to tzw. rolling-distro - uaktualniane w miarę na bieżąco.

Tak czy siak - nie będę nikogo siłą namawiał na porzucenie gentoo, ani też nie mam zamiaru nade wszystko ukazywać wyższości Archa nad Gentoo (bo obiektywnie i jednoznacznie nie można takiej wyższości nad innymi przyznać żadnej istniejącej dystrybuji linuksa). Wybór tej najlepszej dystrybucji to sprawa indywidualnych upodobań każdego z nas.

----------

## mirek

Ok. Zachecony waszymi rozwazaniami sprobowalem zainstalowac Archa na moim laptopie.No i rozczarowanie. Wybralem na partycji root system plikow xfs. Przeszedlem konfiguracje, restart i system nie moze znalezc vmlinuz.img.  Nie ma sprawy, mysle, plyta instalacyjna, reboot i znowu klapa bo wybrany system plikow xfs nie jest wkompilowany. Probuje z liveCD Kanotix, naprawiam gruba restart, dziala. Robie aktualizacje systemu pacman -Su. Nowy reboot i sytuacja sie powtarza bo nowy kernel automatycznie nadpisuje Grubasa i znowu na ratunek Kanotix.

Przechodze do konfiguracji X-ow. Gotowy kernel26-arch nie ma wkompilowanych sterownikow mojej karty graficznej. Probuje przekompilowac kernela ale to nie mozliwe. Moze sie czegos nie doczytalem ale nie bardzo chcialo mi sie sciagac kernela spoza pacmana wiec spowrotem na Gentoo.

----------

## przemos

Dobra - dam Arch jeszcze jedną szansę - kto wie czy nie ostatnią  :Razz: . A więc pytania do osób uzywających Arch (Raku; ktoś jeszcze?):

1) skąd wziąć (już chciałem napisać ebuildy) xfce-svn (jakies paczki czy jak, repozytorium jakieś?) - najlepiej gdyby obyło się bez ABS, w sumie nie musi to być ostatnia wersja Xfce-svn, wystarczy 4.4rc2

2) odnośnie ABS - napisz w miarę dokładnie jak to działa

EDIT:

3) w gentoo mamy portage overlay (layman), a jak to jest w arch - czyli czy są gdzieś jakieś repozytoria, które zapewniają jakieś ciekawe paczki w miarę świerze do softu niekoniecznie dostępnego w gałęzi current

EDIT2:

Ad.(2) - odnośnie ABS pytanie już nie aktualne

----------

## Riklaunim

"xfce4-svn" jest w unstable (/etc/pacman.conf) i pacman zainstaluje to bez problemów

----------

## Raku

 *przemos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) w gentoo mamy portage overlay (layman), a jak to jest w arch - czyli czy są gdzieś jakieś repozytoria, które zapewniają jakieś ciekawe paczki w miarę świerze do softu niekoniecznie dostępnego w gałęzi current
> 
> 

 

paczki - musisz szukać sam. PKGBUILDy są dostępne w AUR.

----------

## binas77

Moje pierwsze wrażenia : 

1. POZYTYWNE

 a) bardzo szybki system

 b) instalacja systemu i oprogramowania błyskawiczna

2. NEGATYWNE

 a) brak kontroli nad wszystkim co się dzjeje

 b) kiepski instalator (musiałe, zrobić backup katalogu /home)

 c) mała kontrola nad usługami

Zasadniczo obecnie testuję, ale narazie nie zamierzam wracać do Gentoo

POZDRAWIAM

----------

## BeteNoire

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> ps  czy wy tez ostatnio odnosicie takie wrazenie ze jesli w watku pojawiaja sie BeteNoire, no4b i Raku to zaczyna sie robic latwopalnie ?   

 

Hmmm, nie zauważyłem. Coś sobie widocznie ubzdurałeś   :Twisted Evil: 

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   Ale ja mam pytanie do arch-neofitów, bo myślę o alternatywnym systemie na mój mały "printserver" 586 - Arch jest kompilowany dla 686 i na K6-2 nie pójdzie, tak?  Cycat  z opisu instalacji: *Arch Linux Install Guide wrote:*   What You Will Need
> 
> [...]
> 
>     * an i686-based computer (PPro, Pentium 2 or higher, Athlon/Duron, etc. Note that AMD K6, Transmeta Crusoe, CyrixIII, and VIA-C3 NOT supported.)  

 

A po co na mirrorach katalog 586? Dobrze się domyślam, że po przebudowaniu bazowego systemu pod 586 mogę używać tamtych paczek?

Zainstalowałem dziś Archa dla zabawy z płytki 0.7.2 i spróbowałem upgradować. Miło mnie zaskoczył pacman i jego manual, bo pewne rzeczy są podobne do Gentoo - synchronizacja bazy itp. Jak się okazuje nie jest jednak tak wesoło. Po upgradzie oczywiście system nie wstaje. Pogooglałem i wyszło na to, że podobno nie doczytałem jakichś tam komunikatów podczas upgradu, związanych z tworzeniem initrd. Ale co z tego, nie siedziałem przed ekranem i nie czychałem na każdy komunikat. W Gentoo zachęta do etc-update wyskakuje mi na końcu.

Szczerze mówiąc szybkość bootowania Archa mi imponuje. Gentoo przy nim to ślimak. Ale tutaj prostota skryptów startowych nie koniecznie musi być zaletą. Co z tego wyniknie... zobaczymy.

----------

## rzabcio

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> A po co na mirrorach katalog 586?

 A to ciekawe. Nie wgłębiałem się tak bardzo.

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Po upgradzie oczywiście system nie wstaje. Pogooglałem i wyszło na to, że podobno nie doczytałem jakichś tam komunikatów podczas upgradu, związanych z tworzeniem initrd. Ale co z tego, nie siedziałem przed ekranem i nie czychałem na każdy komunikat. W Gentoo zachęta do etc-update wyskakuje mi na końcu.

 Już myślałem, że tylko ja zrobiłem ten błąd.  :Smile:  Ale faktycznie masz rację. Prezentacja komunikatów powinna być inaczej zorganizowana. Problem w tym, że Arch na siłę wciska użytkownikowi nową wersję. To jeden z mankamentów, który znalazłem - niemożność zainstalowania dowolnej wersji oraz brak slotowania, co w przypadku np. jdk jest sporą przeszkodą. W przypadku tego update także w "chamski sposób" stare pliki jądra są po prostu zastępowane nowymi. Za bardzo się przyzwyczaiłem pod tym względem do Gentoo i w ogóle nie przypuszczałem, że tak można.  :Wink: 

Co do szybkości to i owszem - widać to szczególnie przy bootowaniu.

----------

## Riklaunim

i586 - jest też, a raczej była nieoficjalna wersja i586. 

Co do aktualizacji archa - nie wolno robić aktualki kernela przez chroota bo da to zwalony kernel,

----------

## Raku

 *binas77 wrote:*   

>  a) brak kontroli nad wszystkim co się dzjeje

 

a możesz sprecyzować?

bo jeśli chodzio kontrolę nad systemem - nie widzę różnicy pomiędzy gentoo a archem.

 *Quote:*   

> b) kiepski instalator (musiałe, zrobić backup katalogu /home)

 

tu muszę przyznać, że w gentoo bardziej mi się podobał. Sam instalator w archu - byłby OK, gdyby nie partycjonowanie. Powinien się uruchamiać jakiś cfdisk zamiast menu w ncurses/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  c) mała kontrola nad usługami
> 
> 

 

chodzi o skrypty pokazujące, jakie usługi działają, jaki jest ich status, itp.?

mi też tego brakuje i w wolnym czasie piszę sobie coś takiego. Niestety, nie pamiętam na którym komputerze mam wersje robocze, a prace i tak utknęły z powodu braku czasu. Powróce do tego, jak uruchomię sobie jakiegoś CVSa  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> Zasadniczo obecnie testuję, ale narazie nie zamierzam wracać do Gentoo

 

mi chyba naprawdę ktoś da bana  na tym forum, bo chyba zapoczątkowałem falę totalnej migracji  :Wink:  Coś jak z naszymi i Anglią po wejściu Polski do UE  :Razz:  niedługo ostatni na forum zgasi światło  :Wink: 

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zainstalowałem dziś Archa dla zabawy z płytki 0.7.2 i spróbowałem upgradować. Miło mnie zaskoczył pacman i jego manual, bo pewne rzeczy są podobne do Gentoo - synchronizacja bazy itp. Jak się okazuje nie jest jednak tak wesoło. Po upgradzie oczywiście system nie wstaje. Pogooglałem i wyszło na to, że podobno nie doczytałem jakichś tam komunikatów podczas upgradu, związanych z tworzeniem initrd. Ale co z tego, nie siedziałem przed ekranem i nie czychałem na każdy komunikat. W Gentoo zachęta do etc-update wyskakuje mi na końcu.

 

to co zrobiłeś porównałbym do instalacji gentoo 2004.0 w chwili obecnej - po upgradzie również miałbyś pewnie problemy z zpanowaniem nad systemem (nowe gcc, kernele, Xy, itp.)

Od kiku dni dostępne są obrazy alfa Archa 0.8. Kernel już przestawiony na mkinitcpio, powinno być mniej problemów.

A tak BTW: system nie wstał, ale z poziomu gruba można przecież łatwo wyedytować wpis dotyczący obrazu initrd na poprawny. Dopełnianie nazw plików w konsoli gruba pozwoli nawet na poznanie właściwej nazwy.

 *Riklaunim wrote:*   

> Co do aktualizacji archa - nie wolno robić aktualki kernela przez chroota bo da to zwalony kernel,

 

chodzi o to, że mkinitcpio nie wygeneruje poprawnego obrazu? fallback będzie działać. U mnie działał

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Problem w tym, że Arch na siłę wciska użytkownikowi nową wersję. To jeden z mankamentów, który znalazłem - niemożność zainstalowania dowolnej wersji oraz brak slotowania, co w przypadku np. jdk jest sporą przeszkodą. W przypadku tego update także w "chamski sposób" stare pliki jądra są po prostu zastępowane nowymi. Za bardzo się przyzwyczaiłem pod tym względem do Gentoo i w ogóle nie przypuszczałem, że tak można. 

 

 *man pacman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> IgnorePkg = <package> [package] ...
> 
>               Instructs  pacman  to ignore any upgrades for this package when performing a --sysup-
> ...

 

----------

## rzabcio

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *man pacman wrote:*   
> 
> IgnorePkg = <package> [package] ...
> 
>               Instructs  pacman  to ignore any upgrades for this package when performing a --sysup-
> ...

 Jasne, wiem. Miałem na myśli, że taka jest już idea Archa - tylko najnowsze, starsze jest be.

----------

## joker

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Zainstalowałem dziś Archa dla zabawy z płytki 0.7.2 i spróbowałem upgradować. Miło mnie zaskoczył pacman i jego manual, bo pewne rzeczy są podobne do Gentoo - synchronizacja bazy itp. Jak się okazuje nie jest jednak tak wesoło. Po upgradzie oczywiście system nie wstaje. Pogooglałem i wyszło na to, że podobno nie doczytałem jakichś tam komunikatów podczas upgradu, związanych z tworzeniem initrd. Ale co z tego, nie siedziałem przed ekranem i nie czychałem na każdy komunikat. W Gentoo zachęta do etc-update wyskakuje mi na końcu.
> 
> Szczerze mówiąc szybkość bootowania Archa mi imponuje. Gentoo przy nim to ślimak. Ale tutaj prostota skryptów startowych nie koniecznie musi być zaletą. Co z tego wyniknie... zobaczymy.

 

w gentoo jest identycznie. jezeli dam 

```
emerge pakiet1 pakiet2
```

 i pakiet1 wyswietla jakis komunikat po zainstalowaniu to tez go nie zobaczysz bo emerge zaczyna instalowac pakiet2. co do etc-update to pacman nadpisuje pliki konfiguracyjne ale tworzy kopie starych plikow. mozna chyba (nie pamietam) tez ustalic ktorych plikow ma nie tykac.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *joker wrote:*   

> w gentoo jest identycznie. (...)

 

Nieprawda. Ilość plików do updatu wyświetlona jest na końcu, tam decyduję, który i jak zmienić. Używam do tego celu etc-update, trochę toporne ale to wg mnie jest jego zaletą, w przeciwieństwie do dispatch-conf. A w Archu mi się wszystko samo pozmieniało. Nie sposób śledzić całego procesu updatu, ani w Archu ani w Gentoo.

----------

## binas77

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *binas77 wrote:*    a) brak kontroli nad wszystkim co się dzjeje 
> 
> a możesz sprecyzować?
> 
> bo jeśli chodzio kontrolę nad systemem - nie widzę różnicy pomiędzy gentoo a archem.
> ...

 

Zasadniczo brak mi ... flag USE. Jednocześnie chciałbym skompilować sobie jajeczko pod własny sprzęt, ale tu już trzeba używać ABS-a, a z tym jeszcze nie miałem się zmierzyć.

Narazie nie wrócę do Gentoo - to żle powiedziane. Chcę popróbować to distro, bo zacząłem cenić nie tyle co czas, co pieniądze wydawane na prąd (ożeniłem się ostatnio i kobieta zaczęła mnie naciskać na normalne wyłączanie kompa na noc), a wiecie, że emerge -e world zajmował co najmniej 24h ciężkiej pracy zasilacza. Ale wracając do tematu, Gentoo, to narazie jedyna dystrybucja, która zapewniała mi wszystko to czego potrzebowałem. Arch jest jej poprostu szybszym odpowiednikiem, który mam cichą nadzieję, że kiedyś stanie się "powiedzmy" jednością z Gentoo. Mam na myśli, że instalując w przyszłości Gentoo, będę miał do wyboru "G" lub "A" lub odwrotnie. Warto by nad tym pomyśleć !!!

POZDRAWIAM USERÓW GENTOO I ARCH (a może też w przyszłości GENTARCHA  :Wink:  )

----------

## joker

chodzilo mi o komunikaty jakie sa wyrzucane przy update. co do etc-update to w archu pozostaje sledzenie jakie kopie porobil i blokowanie niektorych plikow.

----------

## Piecia

Może pomoże chattr z odpowiednimi atrybutami nałożone na niektóre pliki.

----------

## Raku

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> A w Archu mi się wszystko samo pozmieniało. Nie sposób śledzić całego procesu updatu, ani w Archu ani w Gentoo.

 

jesteś pewien, że samo?

 *man pacman wrote:*   

> 
> 
> HANDLING CONFIG FILES
> 
>        pacman  uses  the same logic as rpm to determine action against files that are designated to
> ...

 

mi jakoś nigdy pacman nie nadpisał żadnego pliku konfiguracyjnego. Zawsze nowy plik miał rozszerzenie .new (czy jakoś tak).

----------

## joker

no i doszedlem do momentu w ktorym arch mnie przystopowal w dalszej ekspansji  :Smile:  nie dziala mi na laptopie suspend to ram, kiedy na gentoo smiga az milo. szkoda.

----------

## Odinist

Dobry system ale dopóki mam procesor > 2000 MHz to zostaję przy gentoo   :Wink: 

----------

## Piecia

Problem z archem zaczął się jak zacząłem używać (raczej próbować) paczek które zostały zlinowane z wersjami bibliotek których nie mam w systemie. Nieraz wystarcza proste ln -s ale u mnie ostanio to nie wystarczyło. Chciałem pobrać najnowszego mplayera z svn ale dostałem info o braku libaprutil-0.so.0, więc locate i linkuję (bo w sumie miałem apr i apr-utils). Aż w pewnym momencie segmentation fault. W sumie nie dzwię się. 

Pozostaje samemu zbudować paczki ze źródeł, ale wówczas po co uzywać archa. No właśnie tego w gentoo mi brakuje, oficjalnych pakietów binarnych zbudowanych pod np. i686 (no chyba że są ale kiedyś szukałem i nie znalazłem)

Ostatnio na swoim laptopie próbowałem zbudować paczkę gimp-help pod gentoo. Po 24 godzinach  zrestartował mi się komputer i wówczas porzuciłem gentoo na rzecz archa. Tak samo miałem z sys-libs/pam'em. Kompilacja trwała godzinami i się na końcu wysypywała. Fakt że pomagało dodanie opcji -sandbox na czas kompilacji.

No i co mnie ciekawi to chwilami brak spełnionych zależności w pakietach. Np xchm wymaga chmlib'a którego już nie zainstalujemy przez pacmana tylko przez AUR'a.

----------

## rzabcio

Z tymi bibliotekami to niestety racja. Chwilowo przerzuciłem się na inne repo. Zapomniałem jednakże potem przestawić i pozasysałem aplikacje, które następnie nie chciały się uruchomić. Z drugiej jednak strony, z Gentoo też były podobne problemy. Może nie tak często, jednakże za to znacznie większe (revdep-rebuild po kilkanaście godzin).

----------

## Piecia

Hmm, ciekawe czy o tym samym myslimy. W moim pacman.conf mam odkementowane wszystkie repozytoria, może  trzeba na jakieś się zdecydować. Aczkolwiek żadnej wzmianki o takim czymś nie spotkałem.

Trochę przypomina mi to repozytoria z debiana, które w moim przypadku nieźle mi namieszały na moim kompie.

----------

## rzabcio

Tak zgadza się z tym confem.

Wyjaśnię dokładniej. Pacman miał problem z xfdesktop. Coś było nie tak bowiem w bazie miał starą wersję a na serwerach widział jakąś nową. Znalazłem jednak odpowiednią wersję na serwerze polskim. I w pacman.conf przed wpisem załączającym zewnętrzny plik ze spisem serwerów dopisałem odpowiedni adres - wtedy jest on preferowany. No i działałem tak jakiś czas. Miałem koszmarne niezgodności bibliotek - na tymże serwerze aplikacje bowiem były starsze i nie posiadałem takich libów.

----------

## Qlawy

u siostry zainstalowanego mam archa i wszystko by bylo przyjemnie gdyby nie to ze za nic nie moge uruchomic sterow nv dla Rivy TNT2, xFce niebardzo chcialo sie uruchomić (flux chodzi ladnie) no i to co mnie najbardziej boli nie montujace sie automatycznie zasoby samby, jak z palca wpisze /etc/rc.d/netfs restart/start to ladnie zaladuje mi zasoby oczywiscie wpis w fstab istnieje, jeżeli jednak dodam do deamonow w rc.conf to gdzie bym tego nie umiescil za nic nie chce sie zamontowac automatycznie, z nfs nie bylo problemu ,a zmuszony jestem do uzywania samby poniewaz bywa ze jestem na windowsie a siostrze z mojego komputera udostepniam dysk z danymi

pacman nawet daje rady, ladnie wywalil xfce wraz z zależnościami (obawialem sie ze bede musial wiecej grzebac), brakuje jednak sporo pakietow ale moze kiedyś bedzie wiecej  :Wink:  ja wole gentoo... bywam w szkole i sypiam, a wtedy obciązony komputer mi nie przeszkadza, rachunki tez nie sa olbrzymie wiec jest puki co ok, a na dodatek nie kombinuje jakos niesamowicie, wiec zrobie i jest ;]

UPDEJT:

zapomnialem, w archu jeszcze nie moge przeboleć tego ze kanaly irca świecą pustkami, czasami mimo ze robie cos z wiki to nie dziala (czasami) a wtedy przydaje sie pomoc taka na szybkości, forum to forum wiadomo  :Wink:  a na kanale gentoo mnie przeklinaja jak pytam o archa ;}

----------

## BeteNoire

To niech ktoś sypnie alternatywami dla Archa, ale bardziej dopracowanymi, bo jak czytam niektóre opinie i przypominam sobie własne doświadczenia... Jakoś nie mam ochoty używać czegoś takiego. To distro jest dla mnie za młode. Potrzebuję do testów czegoś prostego, solidnego i szybkiego jak Slackware, konfigurowalnego i udokumentowanego jak Gentoo, ale binarnego i z dużą ilością najnowszego softu w paczkach.

----------

## binas77

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> To niech ktoś sypnie alternatywami dla Archa, ale bardziej dopracowanymi, bo jak czytam niektóre opinie i przypominam sobie własne doświadczenia... Jakoś nie mam ochoty używać czegoś takiego. To distro jest dla mnie za młode. Potrzebuję do testów czegoś prostego, solidnego i szybkiego jak Slackware, konfigurowalnego i udokumentowanego jak Gentoo, ale binarnego i z dużą ilością najnowszego softu w paczkach.

 

To czemu nie stworzyć połączenia Arch z Gentoo. Nie mam na myśli tego aurbuild-a z Archa, gdzie osobno trzeba wyszukiwać pakiety binarne i źródłowe, ale coś co połączy te oba... np.: (tu będę trochę fantazjować): 

#pacmerge -pv kde-meta

...

a poniżej lista wyników ze źródłami lub z binarkam - oczywiście wszystko co wybierzesz zależy od ciebie

dalej dajesz

#pacmerge kde-meta.pkg - i instaluje jak stary dobry pacman

lub

#pacmerge kde-meta.src - i instaluje jak stare dobre emerge

Oczywiście repozytoria Archa i serwery Gentoo zostają połączone

Czysto, jasno i bez wojny o to co jest lepsze

Mam trochę za małą wiedzę, żeby się za to zabrać, ale jeżeli ktoś by coś takiego spłodził, to się podpisuję pod tym rękoma, nogami, głową i innymi członkami

POZDRAWIAM

----------

## Piecia

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> To czemu nie stworzyć połączenia Arch z Gentoo. 

 

Bo pod Gentoo też są pakiety binarne, aczkolwiek w skąpej ilości.

Arch jest super i git  :Smile:  ale i tak na laptopie wróciłem do gentoo.

----------

## Yaro

Tak mi teraz przyszło do głowy, czy nie możnaby pisać ebuildów, które ściągałyby binarki z rezpozytoriów archa? Teoretycznie to by chyba mogło działać.

----------

## Raku

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> To czemu nie stworzyć połączenia Arch z Gentoo. Nie mam na myśli tego aurbuild-a z Archa, gdzie osobno trzeba wyszukiwać pakiety binarne i źródłowe, ale coś co połączy te oba... np.: (tu będę trochę fantazjować): 
> 
> #pacmerge -pv kde-meta
> 
> ...
> ...

 

hmm... yaourt? (dostępny w AURze)

----------

## binas77

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hmm... yaourt? (dostępny w AURze)
> 
> 

 

Raku - o coś takiego mi chodziło... flagi CPU i USE można sobie poustawiać w /etc/... .Kur...a podoba mi się

A czy jest na to jakaś nakładka graficzna   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Raku

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> A czy jest na to jakaś nakładka graficzna    

 

nie słyszałem o takiej.

----------

## rzabcio

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> To niech ktoś sypnie alternatywami dla Archa, ale bardziej dopracowanymi, bo jak czytam niektóre opinie i przypominam sobie własne doświadczenia... Jakoś nie mam ochoty używać czegoś takiego. To distro jest dla mnie za młode.

 Tu masz trochę rację. Generalnie jest dobrze, ale czasami czuję się jakoś... niepewnie. Jednak i tak mam wrażenie, że jest na poziomie Gentoo sprzed roku.

----------

## mysz

Postawiłem go wczoraj późną nocą. Do tej pory jeszcze się trzyma, chociaż zdążył mnie już wkurzyć. Szczególnie tym, że pacman zdawał się nie dociągać niektórych depów i później miałem kwiatki takie że gnome albo skype nie chciał działać.

Gentoo zostawiłem z banalnego powodu - po prostu kiedyś się już przelało, jak w środku nocy okazało się że potrzebuję czegoś do grafiki wektorowej, ale mergowanie wraz z depami zajmie mi conajmniej 2h.

Czy szybszy? Nie potrafię powiedzieć. Fakt, że Gnome działa bardzo sprawnie. Pod Gentoo chyba aż tak zwinny by nie był.

W każdym razie siedzę na Archu i na razie o powrocie na Żentuu nie ma mowy.

----------

## Riklaunim

Arch dla niektórych pakietów wywala info że dla dodatkowych opcji trzeba zainstalować to i to - żeby domyślnie za dużo nie ciągnęło. Ja gentoo nie używam dla szybkości, gdyż różnic nie ma ale dla stabilności i portage. Arch jednak pod względem dopracowania i pakietów jest trochę "niezbyt"

----------

## bartmarian

kusila mnie nie raz dystrybucja binarna, ale... na dobra sprawe nie odczuwam

potrzeby... zainspirowal...  mnie tym kiedys zegarek w KDE - ten tekstowy,

dokladnosc 5min - tak, na obecny status powinienem go uzywac

dokladnosc 15min - cuz, jestem wlasciwie blisko, moze zaryzykuje juz przejscie ?

trzeci poziom - pachnie luksusowo, jeszcze mnie nie stac

poziom czwarty - widze jacht, wlasna zatoka, pod koniec tygodnia znowu odwiedza

mnie znajomi...

emerge... uruchamiam... robi sie... o juz zrobione  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## nmap

Ludzie jak to czytam to mnie smiech ogarnia co wy się tak archem zachwycacie .

Archa używam od wersji "Widget" . Zwykła dystrybucja i to w dodatku ma sporo błędów szczególnie można to odczuć podczas aktualizacji systemu . Może się swietnie nadaje na desktop ale i tutaj czeka was sporo pracy ,brak polskich czcionek w KDE oraz innych programach czy aplikacjach może nie jednego w*****ć  . Pacman może jest fajny ale mało bezpieczny . Co do rozwiązań wyspecjalizowanych jakis server etc nie wchodził bym z archem w tą sferę  :Very Happy: .

Jeśli mam się wypowiedzieć to powiem wam tak :

-Gentoowcy zostańcie przy Gentoo .

-Archowcy zostańcie przy  Archu .

-Debianowcy zostańcie przy Debianie.

Ale ja wybrał bym z tego Debiana. Debiana dlatego ze cenie czas oraz dostępność wszystkiego co mi jest potrzebne do pracy . System jest prawie cały po Polsku ma odpowiednie czcionki jest wydajny a przy tym stabilny . Ale najbardziej cenne w Debianie jest to ze moge go odpalic na ponad 10 rożnych architekturach w tym na S/390 czy sparc . Wiem Gentoo tez sie da ale ile czasu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## rzabcio

nmab: Z całym szacunkiem, ale - co tu dużo mówić - Twoje informacje są wyssane z palca. Stawiałem system 2 razy. Pierwszy raz - wiadomo - dłużej, bo ok 5 godzin. Drugim razem już w ciągu 3 godzin miałem pełnoprawny system oparty na KDE (z czego zresztą 2 godziny to ściąganie pakietów w związku z Siecią  512kbs). I mogę Cię zapewnić, że pllitery były, nie zauważyłem żadnych błędów. A i pracuje tam sobie Tomcat oraz MySQL podczas zwykłego operowania w KDE. A wszystko na 1.7GHz i 256 MiB RAM.

Po prostu wystarczy wiedzieć co się robi, a chodzi nam w tym temacie właśnie o to, że dla kogoś z doświadczeniem przeniesionym z Gentoo takie sprawy są banalne.

 *nmab wrote:*   

> Ale ja wybrał bym z tego Debiana.

 To fajnie. Ale my tutaj nie rozmawiamy o Debianie. To próba obiektywnego porównania Gentoo oraz Archa. Rodząca przy okazji bardzo ciekawe dyskusje.

 *nmab wrote:*   

> najbardziej cenne w Debianie jest to ze moge go odpalic na ponad 10 rożnych architekturach w tym na S/390 czy sparc

 Tak. I to jest coś, z czego korzystasz zapewne codziennie.  :Wink: 

----------

## Riklaunim

Arch ma problemy z niestabilnymi aktualizacjami i nie można temu zaprzeczyć. Były nawet sytuacje że pojawiały się newsy na polskiej stronie z informacją żeby nie aktualizować czegoś bo rozwala coś innego. Arch jest "prostszy" od Gentoo ale ja wybieram Gentoo bo a) ma portage i dużo pakietów oraz b) mniej problemów typu aktualizacja coś skopała.

----------

## rzabcio

Być może po prostu _jeszcze_ tego nie doświadczyłem. Z Gentoo miałem o wiele większe problemy. Tam, gdy się już coś "skopało" to czekał mnie kilkunastogodzinny revdep-rebuild. Nawet jeśli Arch wysiądzie to w tym czasie postawię od nowa 5 razy.  :Wink:  Chociaż nie jestem za reinstalacją. Nigdy nie reinstalowałem żadnego distro Linuksa. Tylko przy zmianie na inne.

----------

## nmap

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Być może po prostu _jeszcze_ tego nie doświadczyłem. Z Gentoo miałem o wiele większe problemy. Tam, gdy się już coś "skopało" to czekał mnie kilkunastogodzinny revdep-rebuild. Nawet jeśli Arch wysiądzie to w tym czasie postawię od nowa 5 razy.  Chociaż nie jestem za reinstalacją. Nigdy nie reinstalowałem żadnego distro Linuksa. Tylko przy zmianie na inne.

 

Jak nie doświadczyłeś to się nie mądruj inni siedza na takich dystrybucjach od lat a ty sie podniecasz bo masz ja 2 dni i zero masz z nią doświadczenia  :Razz:  . Zainstaluj archa na S/390 jak jesteś taki madry  :Very Happy:  . ciekawe czy wiesz do czego służy zipl .

Poza tym na S/390 mam okazje pracować dosyć często :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tak. I to jest coś, z czego korzystasz zapewne codziennie. 
> 
> 

 

wiec akurat masz pecha ze swą pochopną szybką oceną

----------

## Raku

 *nmap wrote:*   

>  Zainstaluj archa na S/390 jak jesteś taki madry  .

 

Arch nie posiada portu pdo tą platformę, więc głupotą jest proponować komuś taką instalację.

Z mojej strony prośba: podaj chociaż jeden RACJONALNY powód, dla którego ktoś miałby instalować linuksa na S/390? Dlaczego akurat na S/390 a nie PPC czy sparc, czy dowolnej innej architekturze? W czym ta architektura jest lepsza od innych?

No i najważniejsze pytanie: S/390 używasz na swoim desktopie?   :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> ciekawe czy wiesz do czego służy zipl .

 

to pewnie to samo co SILO, prawda?

a ty wiesz, do czego służy ALOM? Co to jest zona, gdzie używa się zfs i jakie są jego cechy? Do czego służy LU? A może mam podawać więcej nazw?

 *Quote:*   

> Poza tym na S/390 mam okazje pracować dosyć często :

 

a możesz zdradzić, jaką PRACĘ wykonujesz na S/390?

EDIT: żeby nie było niedomówień: chodzi mi w szczególności o taką pracę, która ze względu na swoją specyfikę MUSI być wykonana na S/390   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nmap

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *nmap wrote:*    Zainstaluj archa na S/390 jak jesteś taki madry  . 
> 
> Arch nie posiada portu pdo tą platformę, więc głupotą jest proponować komuś taką instalację.
> 
> Z mojej strony prośba: podaj chociaż jeden RACJONALNY powód, dla którego ktoś miałby instalować linuksa na S/390? Dlaczego akurat na S/390 a nie PPC czy sparc, czy dowolnej innej architekturze? W czym ta architektura jest lepsza od innych?
> ...

 

Raku widze ze nie czytałeś wszystkich moich wypowiedzi dotyczących tego topica

Przeczytaj wszystko może sam sobie odpowiesz

Sory ale nie mam czasu na jakieś przekomarzanie się z tobą czy innymi userami wiec nie będę w to wchodził .

Widać chlub ujecie się w archu ja nie i z tego powodu nie będę kontynuował dalszej wypowiedzi w tym topicu .

Pozdrawiam i życzę udanego Weekendu .

----------

## rzabcio

 *nmap wrote:*   

> Widać chlub ujecie się w archu ja nie i z tego powodu nie będę kontynuował dalszej wypowiedzi w tym topicu.

 Mylisz się. Do Twojego pojawienia się dyskutowaliśmy na temat Archa. Chlubić zacząłeś się Ty.  Ale koniec na ten temat. Wnioski sobie każdy sam potrafi wyciągnąć.

----------

## BeteNoire

Wiadomo, że wszyscy kochamy Gentoo (za wszelkie jego ficzery) prócz tych, którym znudziła się i których zmęczyła ciągła kompilacja. Dlatego mam pytanie: próbował już ktoś BinToo?

----------

## Xax

Zmienilem Gentoo (po prawie 4 latach) na Arch'a 2 dni temu i ... poki co przy nim chyba pozostane. Zachecil mnie do tego Raku i wszyscy co na Arch'a marudzili i psioczyli, a im wiecej ich bylo tym bardziej mnie korcilo zeby go sobie zainstalowac (no i Raku tak cudowanie go zachwalal, ++ do licznika osob, ktore przez Ciebie zamieniaja Gentoo na Arch).

Jak na razie go testuje tak w domu jak w pracy i jeszcze mnie nie zdazyl wkurzyc a mam juz na nim wszystko to, co mialem na Gentoo, a bylo tego sporo.

Moim zdaniem Arch jest swietna alternatywa dla kogos, kogo mierzi podawany wszedzie na pierwszym miejscu jako minus czas instalacji czegokolwiek w Gentoo.

Arch'a tez nie ma co opisywac w samych superlatywach, ma swoje wady (ktore wcale mu wiele nie ujmuja). Ale badzmy szczerzy, ten kto zna Gentoo sprzed 4 laty i porowna go z tym co reprezentuje soba teraz. Ilosc pakietow rowniez nie byla wtedy imponujaca, a rozrosla sie niesamowicie + wiele wiele innych zmian na wielkiego plusa dla tej fajnej dystrybucji.

Gentoo wprowadzil mnie w swiat linuxa i dzieki niemu nie mam teraz zadnych problemow zeby poradzic sobie w nowym swiecie jaki oferuje Arch. I za tu mu wielkie dzieki.

----------

## rzabcio

 *Xax wrote:*   

> Gentoo wprowadzil mnie w swiat linuxa i dzieki niemu nie mam teraz zadnych problemow zeby poradzic sobie w nowym swiecie jaki oferuje Arch. I za tu mu wielkie dzieki.

 I o to chodzi! Gentoo ZAWSZE pozostanie w moim mniemaniu najbardziej 'wypasioną" dystrybucją. Biorąc pod uwagę WSZYSTKIE jego cechy. Po prostu nie mam na niego czasu czego - wierzcie lub nie - bardzo żałuję.

----------

## binas77

No cóż... popróbowałem Arch-a i wracam do Gentoo - brak jakiegokolwiek wyboru podczas instalacji... ostatnio umęczyłem się z głupią myszką na USB, bo nie było jej w kompilowanej w jajco 2.6.20... a twórcy Arch-a twierdzą, że każdy sprzęt pójdzie... bzdura. Zawiodłem się na tym distro

Pacman do końca sobie nie radzi z zależnościami-fakt: nie jest źle, ale gubienie się przy 

```

yaourt -Syu  googleearth 

```

...nie za dobrze świadczy

----------

## mirek

Bo powinno byc

```
yaourt -Ss  google-earth

aur/google-earth 4.0.2723-1 [installed]

   A 3D interface to the planet Earth

```

----------

## rzabcio

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> ostatnio umęczyłem się z głupią myszką na USB, bo nie było jej w kompilowanej w jajco 2.6.20...

 Dziwne...  :Wink: 

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Pacman do końca sobie nie radzi z zależnościami

 Mnie jeszcze nigdy nie zawiódł. Wczoraj instalowałem e17-cvs z aura za pomocą yaourta. Elegancko poznajdował zależności, co było w binarkach zainstalował, co trzeba było skompilować także zrobił. Wyśmienite połączenie binarek ze źródłami!

----------

## Raku

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> brak jakiegokolwiek wyboru podczas instalacji...

 

ale jaki wybór chcesz mieć przy instalacji podstawy systemu? podstawa to postawa, więc być musi. Po zainstalowaniu systemu podstawowego masz swobodę w wyborze dalszego oprogramowania, które będziesz chciał w przyszłości używać...

 *Quote:*   

> ostatnio umęczyłem się z głupią myszką na USB, bo nie było jej w kompilowanej w jajco 2.6.20

 

mój Logitech MX1000 poszedł bez problemu. Doinstalowałem tylko drivery evdev do xorga i mysz działa jak złoto (choć bez evdev chyba też działała). A z imwheelem (z dodatkowymi łatami - umieszczę go w AURze niedługo) mam nawet zdefiniowaną obsługę wszystkich 12 przycisków w zależności od tego, jakie okno mam otwarte.

 *Quote:*   

> ... a twórcy Arch-a twierdzą, że każdy sprzęt pójdzie... bzdura.

 

bzdury to ty piszesz. Czym się różni Arch od Gentoo, że w Gentoo działa, a w Archu nie może?

przecież to:

a) ten sam kernel (linux w wersji 2.6.x)

b) te same programy oparte w większości na licencji GPL

Różnice polegają jedynie na innym systemie pakietów i dostępności niektórych aplikacji.

Jeśli coś ci nie działa, to znaczy, że nie potrafisz tego uruchomić... Nie zwalaj winy na dystrybucję.

 *Quote:*   

> Zawiodłem się na tym distro

 

Twój problem. Ja jestem zadowolony.

 *Quote:*   

> Pacman do końca sobie nie radzi z zależnościami-fakt: nie jest źle, ale gubienie się przy 
> 
> ```
> 
> yaourt -Syu  googleearth 
> ...

 

chyba ty nie do końca radzisz sobie z pacmanem...

 *Quote:*   

> ...nie za dobrze świadczy

 

...masz rację - o tobie   :Twisted Evil: 

```
raczkow@pooh:~ $ yaourt -Ss google-earth

aur/google-earth 4.0.2723-1

   A 3D interface to the planet Earth

```

----------

## przemos

Alez flame sie zrobil. A tytul watku brzmi: "Opinie o Archu"   :Very Happy:  Ja ze swej strony moge powiedziec tyle - distro jest napewno szybkie, szybko trwa sam proces aktualizacji i w zasadzie z zadnymi problemami sie nie spotkalem poza...

1) tworzylo mi sie pare(-nascie) procesow zombie nie wiem skad

2) segfaulty sie zdarzaly

3) niemozliwosc pelnego dostosowania softu - lapalem sie na tym, ze juz po jakims miesiacu i tak wszystko kompilowalem z ABS

I dlatego wrocilem do gentoo.  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Pisałem już o tym, że wg mnie zbyt rzadko nośniki instalacyjne sa wydawane? 14 m-cy od ostatniego stabilnego iso to zdecydowanie za dużo. Potem z tego wynikają głupie problemy przy updatach.

----------

## Raku

 *przemos wrote:*   

> Alez flame sie zrobil.

 

YEAH !!!!  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Ja ze swej strony moge powiedziec tyle - distro jest napewno szybkie, szybko trwa sam proces aktualizacji

 

tu się zgadzam

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 1) tworzylo mi sie pare(-nascie) procesow zombie nie wiem skad
> 
> 

 

u siebie nie zaobserwowałem nic podobnego

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 2) segfaulty sie zdarzaly
> 
> 

 

tak, zdarzają mi się też, ale bardzo rzadko. Na Gentoo czy Debianie też się zdarzały (na gentoo częściej, ale z winy ricerowania - wiadomo, jak sobie skompilujesz, tak się wyśpisz...)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 3) niemozliwosc pelnego dostosowania softu - lapalem sie na tym, ze juz po jakims miesiacu i tak wszystko kompilowalem z ABS
> 
> 

 

to już jest zboczenie  :Wink:  z którego się chwilę leczyłem (bo po co mi pakiet xxx instalowany jako zależność, skoro go nie potrzebuję?). Szybko mi przeszło, bo system działa szybko, a mieści mi się w 4GB (po odliczeniu cache'u dla ściągniętych przez pacmana pakietów, które zajmują w tej chwili doatkowe 1,6 GB). Tak więc wisi mi, czy mam kilkanaście pakietów więcej, czy nie. Ważne, że żona mi nie trąbi, że znów nie mogła z kompa skorzystać, "bo coś aktualizowałem wieczór wcześniej i po włączeniu komputera na drugi dzień się zepsuło"

Ale tu rzeczywiście trzeba przyznać: portage jest wygodniejszy w obsłudze od ABS i jeśli ktoś chce dopasowywać cały system, to flagi USE w Gentoo są niezastąpione (a Arch się u takiej osoby nie sprawdzi). Mi jednak ABS/AUR wystarcza. Z ABSa nie korzystam (wystarczają mi domyślnie zbudowane pakiety), a to czego nie ma spaczkowanego paczkuję samodzielnie korzystając z AURa.

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pisałem już o tym, że wg mnie zbyt rzadko nośniki instalacyjne sa wydawane? 14 m-cy od ostatniego stabilnego iso to zdecydowanie za dużo. Potem z tego wynikają głupie problemy przy updatach.
> 
> 

 

Jest już wersja beta (czy nawet rc) instalatora 0.8. Developerzy zalecają korzystać właśnie z tych nośników.

Zresztą - system instaluje się raz, więc można trochę się na początku pomęczyć  :Wink: 

----------

## rzabcio

 *Raku wrote:*   

> Ważne, że żona mi nie trąbi, że znów nie mogła z kompa skorzystać, "bo coś aktualizowałem wieczór wcześniej i po włączeniu komputera na drugi dzień się zepsuło"

 Jak dla mnie NAJWAŻNIEJSZA kwestia.  :Very Happy:  Nie zrozumie ten, co nigdy nie miał "okazji".

Pozdrawiam!

----------

## binas77

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *binas77 wrote:*   brak jakiegokolwiek wyboru podczas instalacji... 
> 
> ale jaki wybór chcesz mieć przy instalacji podstawy systemu? podstawa to postawa, więc być musi. Po zainstalowaniu systemu podstawowego masz swobodę w wyborze dalszego oprogramowania, które będziesz chciał w przyszłości używać...
> 
>  *Quote:*   ostatnio umęczyłem się z głupią myszką na USB, bo nie było jej w kompilowanej w jajco 2.6.20 
> ...

 

Raku... 

bzdury ????

.....

 *Quote:*   

> ...masz rację - o tobie

 

Przyhamuj...  chcesz mi coś powiedzieć ??... mój tel 667-286-652... nie lubię, zwłaszcza dzisia,j takich tekstów

próbowałem Arch-a i zdecydowanie lepiej się czuję w Gentoo. Z takimi tekstami jak na ostatnim cytacie, to na priv-ie możemy podyskutować... i nie obchodzi mnie, że jesteś modo na tym forum... trochę grzeczniej. Lub przejdź całkowicie na Arch-a i nie (wpier...)  wypowiadaj się na tym forum

NIE PZDR

ps.: (do Ciebie Raku - cwaniaczku z Bałuckiego)

cytat nmap-a

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> -Gentoowcy zostańcie przy Gentoo .
> 
> -Archowcy zostańcie przy Archu .
> ...

 

Ciebie się tyczy drugi akapit..

od raku: ort.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *BeteNoire wrote:*   
> 
> Pisałem już o tym, że wg mnie zbyt rzadko nośniki instalacyjne sa wydawane? 14 m-cy od ostatniego stabilnego iso to zdecydowanie za dużo. Potem z tego wynikają głupie problemy przy updatach.
> 
>  
> ...

 

To dokładnie beta2 (wg distrowatch.com). Niestety linki podane na DW prowadzą do marnych serwerów, nic nie można stamtąd pobrać.

Ktoś już używał wersji beta iso Archa? Stabilne to to? Bo nie wiem czy opłaca mi się grzebać dalej po ftpach, na których trudno znaleźć akurat tą wersję.

 *Raku wrote:*   

> Zresztą - system instaluje się raz, więc można trochę się na początku pomęczyć 

 

Raz czy nie raz... wg mnie iso też "pleśnieją"  :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *binas77 wrote:*   

> Raku... 
> 
> bzdury ????
> 
> .....
> ...

 

jasne, że bzdury. Chyba wyraźnie napisałem, w których miejscach się mylisz i to, że coś ci nie działało, nie było wynikiem kiepskiej/złej/niedopracowanej dystrybucji, tylko twoich błędów.

 *Quote:*   

> ...masz rację - o tobie

 

 *Quote:*   

> Przychamuj...  chcesz mi coś powiedzieć ??

 

to co chciałem powiedzieć, napisałem w poprzednim poście.

 *Quote:*   

> ... mój tel 667-286-652... nie lubię, zwłaszcza dzisia,j takich tekstów

 

mnie nie interesuje, czy lubisz czyjeś teksty, czy nie. Napisałeś bzdury mijające się z prawdą, więc ci je wytknąłem. Wskaż, w którym miejscu minąłem się z prawdą.

Dzwonić do ciebie nie mam zamiaru. Cenię sobie prywatność mojego numeru telefonu.

 *Quote:*   

> próbowałem Arch-a i zdecydowanie lepiej się czuję w Gentoo.

 

I twój wybór. Przemosowi też się Gentoo bardziej podoba i jest z tym szczęśliwy.

 *Quote:*   

>  Z takimi tekstami jak na ostatnim cytacie, to na priv-ie możemy podyskutować...

 

O czym tu dyskutować? Nie potrafisz poprawnie posługiwać się podstawowymi narzędiami Archa i winą za błędy w działaniu systemu obarczasz system pakietów?

Napisałem wyraźnie, że takimi zarzutami stawiasz w złym świetle siebie, a nie system pakietów Archa. Bo twoje zarzuty są w 100% bezpodstawne.

 *Quote:*   

> i nie obchodzi mnie, że jesteś modo na tym forum...

 

to że jestem moderatorem upoważnia mnie do moderowania tematów niezgodnych z apelem. Wszelkie moje wypowiedzi na tematy niezwiązane z regulaminem forum traktuję jako wypowiedzi prywatne (jeśli się nie spodobają innemu moderatorowi, ma on prawo zwrócić mi uwagę i zmoderować mój tekst). Tak więc  nie musisz się obawiać żadnych restrykcji z mojej (czy innego moderatora) strony za wyrażenie swojej opinii o mnie.

 *Quote:*   

> trochę grzeczniej. Lub przejdź całkowicie na Arch-a i nie (wpier...)  wypowiadaj się na tym forum

 

Czy grzecznością z mojej strony byłoby, gdybym nie napisał, że nie masz racji?

 *Quote:*   

> ps.: (do Ciebie Raku - cwaniaczku z Bałuckiego)

 

możesz to rozwinąć?

----------

## binas77

 *Quote:*   

> ps.: (do Ciebie Raku - cwaniaczku z Bałuckiego)

 

Chodzi mi o to,żebyś się zdecydował na jakąś dystrybucję, a nie ganisz użytkowników Gentoo na forum Gentoo za to, że próbowali Arch-a ale im nie wyszło.... (ganisz to słabe słowo - mnie obraziłeś)  

Swoją drogą - poproś o moderację forum Arch-a a zrezgnuj z modo Gentoo, jeżeli zamierzasz obrażać innych z powodów wymienionych wyżej

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Czy grzecznością z mojej strony byłoby, gdybym nie napisał, że nie masz racji?
> 
> 

 

Może i masz rację, ale tekst w stylu "bzdury..." jest nie na poziomie MODERATORA FORUM GENTOO.

PZDR wszystkim

----------

## vutives

Hmm, czy pkt. 3 w APELU nie mówi czegoś na temat tego topicu?

----------

## binas77

 *vutives wrote:*   

> Hmm, czy pkt. 3 w APELU nie mówi czegoś na temat tego topicu?

 

A i owszem

ale ten post pozwolił takim jak ja poznać inną dystrybucję (typowe OTW, więc moim zdaniem apel tu nie obowiązuje) 

A dyskusja tyczy się MODERATORA tego forum, który obraża innych za to, że nie są userami Archa-a

----------

## Raku

 *binas77 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ps.: (do Ciebie Raku - cwaniaczku z Bałuckiego) 
> 
> Chodzi mi o to,żebyś się zdecydował na jakąś dystrybucję, a nie ganisz użytkowników Gentoo na forum Gentoo za to, że próbowali Arch-a ale im nie wyszło.... (ganisz to słabe słowo - mnie obraziłeś) 
> 
> 

 

przecież się zdecydowałem - używam Archlinuksa. A jak znajdę coś co mi się bardziej spodoba, będę używał tego czegoś nowego... Nie jestem fanatykiem jednej dystrybucji. Dostrzegam wady i zalety każdej, której używałem/używam i staram się wybierać to, co wg mnie ma przewagę zalet nad wadami.

Ganię nie, jak napisałeś, użytkownika Gentoo za to, że próbował Archa, ale mu nie wyszło... Ganię za pisanie BZDUR - za pisanie o czymś, o czym się nie ma pojęcia.

Napiszę może bardziej obrazowo: twoja krytyka była w stylu: "nie używajcie okrągłych foremek, bo nie da się nimi zrobić kwadratowych babek".

 *Quote:*   

> Swoją drogą - poproś o moderację forum Arch-a a zrezgnuj z modo Gentoo, jeżeli zamierzasz obrażać innych z powodów wymienionych wyżej

 

Ja nie prosiłem o bycie moderatorem. To mnie poproszono o zostanie nim. Jeśli zostanę poproszony o rezygnację, nie będę kurczowo trzymał się statusu moderatora. Moderatorem jestem "społecznie" i nikt mi nie płaci za poświęcony moderacji czas.

Forum czytam też z ciekawości, jako normalny użytkownik linuksa. Bo większość poruszanych tu problemów dotyczy rzeczy, które są wspólne dla wszystkich dystrybucji...

Dodam jeszcze, że nie rozumiem, co ma moderacja do mojej krytyki twojej osoby? Bycie moderatorem odbiera mi możłiwość posiadania własnego zdania i wytykania cudzych błędów rzeczowych?

 *binas77 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   
> 
> Czy grzecznością z mojej strony byłoby, gdybym nie napisał, że nie masz racji?
> 
>  
> ...

 

http://sjp.pwn.pl/lista.php?co=bzdura

Nadal nie wiem, co obraźliwego może być w słowie "bzdura". Wygląda na to, że uraziłem twoje ego zwracając ci uwagę, że nie masz racji. Cóż, to nie mój problem, tylko twój...

EDIT: poprawione literówki.

----------

## XianN

Dobra, ale moze poklocicie sie w watku odnoszacym sie do Waszej klótni, a ten watek zostawcie na dyskusje o Arch'u? Bo to juz OT w Polish OTW...

od raku: ort.

..::Milu Edit: ort!

----------

## psycepa

taki OT, ze sie psycepie...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Przychamuj...  chcesz mi coś powiedzieć ??...
> 
> (...)
> ...

 

ekhm, a co z 'ch' ?:]

----------

## Raku

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> ekhm, a co z 'ch' ?:]

 

/me przeoczył   :Embarassed: 

----------

## tomekb

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Ktoś już używał wersji beta iso Archa? Stabilne to to? Bo nie wiem czy opłaca mi się grzebać dalej po ftpach, na których trudno znaleźć akurat tą wersję.

 

Oczywiście, instalowałem zarówno z bety1 jak i z bety2, ale tylko "base". Chociaż jaki użytkownik gentoo będzie instalował coś więcej, ten dreszczyk emocji, po 1 zabootowaniu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## unK

Używałem Archa przez ponad pół roku, jako moje pierwsze distro. Na początku wydawał mi się bardzo dobrą dystrybucją, ale potem pojawiło się trochę zastrzeżeń. Pierwsza sprawą był fakt, że taki Firefox z repozytorium działał u mnie tragicznie, scroll na większości stron klatkował, a do tego na niektórych stronach Lisek się po prostu wyłączał. Korzystałem więc z Swiftfoxa, ale przez to musiałem kopiować wszystkie pluginy ręcznie, żeby Swiftfox je wykrywał. Ponadto niektóre pakiety nie działały mi poprawnie, np. w Timidity na początku odtwarzania każdego pliku midi dostawałem półsekundowy trzask w głośnikach (w Gentoo nie występuje, byłem wręcz zachwycony  :Smile: ), Nicotine z repozytorium wywalał mi z traya wszystkie ikonki przy uruchamianiu, więc musiałem kompilować paczki z AURa, które, o dziwo, działały poprawnie.

Tak na dobrą sprawę, to aktualizacje paczek w Archu wychodzą rzeczywiście dość często, ale tylko w przypadku tych podstawowych. Np. taki Wine w Archu jest upgradeowany co ok. 2 wersje, a w Gentoo kilka dni po wyjściu nowej wersji ebuild już jest dostępny w Portage. 

No i ostatnia sprawa to polityka "tylko najnowsze pakiety", co nie zawsze znaczy najlepsze  :Wink:  Wiem, że można dodać sobie paczki do IgnorePkg, ale gdybym np. zainstalował teraz Archa, to nie miałbym dostępu ani do urxvt w wersji 7.9, która jako ostatnia zawierała plugin mark-urls (a przynajmniej w wersji >=8.0 go nie zauważyłem), ani do starszego conky'ego, który nie dodawał po ilości zajmowanego miejsca oznaczeń *iB. Bardzo nie spodobał mi się także fakt, że po upgradzie jajka do 2.6.19 i sterów Nvidii z 1.0.8*** na te z serii 1.0.9*** miałem niemałe problemy z ustawieniem sobie poprawnego odświeżania w grach, a próba downgrade'u sterowników zakończyła się fiaskiem, bo w nowym jajku był moduł do najnowszych sterów, który ze starszymi nie działał i nie mogłem odpalić X'ów. Nie udało mi się też zrobić downgrade'u kernela (Nie wiem, czy jest to w ogóle możliwe w Archu, w każdym razie sposób, w jaki można uzyskać downgrade pakietów nie zadziałał).

Niby tak psioczę na to distro, ale muszę stwierdzić, że Arch jest dość dobrym systemem (w końcu wprowadził mnie w świat Linuxa  :Wink: ), ale jak na razie niezbyt dopracowanym (przynajmniej w porównaniu z Gentoo). Miejmy jednak nadzieję, że sprawa się będzie polepszać   :Wink: 

----------

## Raku

 *unK wrote:*   

> Pierwsza sprawą był fakt, że taki Firefox z repozytorium działał u mnie tragicznie, scroll na większości stron klatkował, a do tego na niektórych stronach Lisek się po prostu wyłączał.

 

ja moge tylko napisać: SOA #1  :Very Happy: 

Używam firefoksa od niedawna (znów, bo przez jakies pół roku używałem opery, ale począwszy od FF 2.0 zarzuciłem operę) na trzech komputerach i nie mam podobnych problemów. Tak więc podejrzewam jakiś 'lokalny' problem raczej niż felery związane z jakością pakietu.

 *Quote:*   

> Ponadto niektóre pakiety nie działały mi poprawnie, np. w Timidity na początku odtwarzania każdego pliku midi dostawałem półsekundowy trzask w głośnikach (w Gentoo nie występuje, byłem wręcz zachwycony ), Nicotine z repozytorium wywalał mi z traya wszystkie ikonki przy uruchamianiu, więc musiałem kompilować paczki z AURa, które, o dziwo, działały poprawnie.
> 
> 

 

Też chciałem coś dorzucić od siebie, ale nie przychodzi mi nic do głowy  :Wink: 

Co nie znaczy, że wszystko zawsze działa dobrze w 100%. Problemy się czasami zdarzają.

 *Quote:*   

> Tak na dobrą sprawę, to aktualizacje paczek w Archu wychodzą rzeczywiście dość często, ale tylko w przypadku tych podstawowych. Np. taki Wine w Archu jest upgradeowany co ok. 2 wersje, a w Gentoo kilka dni po wyjściu nowej wersji ebuild już jest dostępny w Portage. 

 

```

08/16/06 09:36] installed wine (0.9.18-1)

[08/16/06 09:36] installed winetools (0.9jo-4)

[08/20/06 18:23] upgraded wine (0.9.18-1 -> 0.9.19-1)

[08/22/06 07:55] upgraded wine (0.9.19-1 -> 0.9.19-2)

[09/28/06 10:57] upgraded wine (0.9.19-2 -> 0.9.21-1)

[09/29/06 08:20] upgraded wine (0.9.21-1 -> 0.9.21-2)

[09/29/06 21:07] upgraded wine (0.9.21-2 -> 0.9.22-1)

[10/17/06 09:38] upgraded wine (0.9.22-1 -> 0.9.23-1)

[11/08/06 11:07] upgraded wine (0.9.23-1 -> 0.9.24-1)

[11/13/06 08:48] upgraded wine (0.9.24-1 -> 0.9.25-1)

[12/12/06 09:47] upgraded wine (0.9.25-1 -> 0.9.27-1)

[01/02/07 07:53] upgraded winetools (0.9jo-4 -> 0.9jo-5)

[01/11/07 08:46] upgraded wine (0.9.27-1 -> 0.9.29-1)

[01/31/07 09:55] upgraded wine (0.9.29-1 -> 0.9.30-1)

[02/21/07 08:10] upgraded wine (0.9.30-1 -> 0.9.31-1)

[03/06/07 13:54] upgraded wine (0.9.31-1 -> 0.9.32-1)

```

Jak widać, tylko niektóre wersje w Archu "wypadły". Developerzy nie zawsze pewnie nadążają z aktualizacją. Społeczność Archa jest znacznie mniejsza niż społeczność Gentoo, liczba developerów też jest nieporównywalnie różna. Mi to nie przeszkadza i jestem zadowolony.

 *Quote:*   

> No i ostatnia sprawa to polityka "tylko najnowsze pakiety", co nie zawsze znaczy najlepsze  Wiem, że można dodać sobie paczki do IgnorePkg, ale gdybym np. zainstalował teraz Archa, to nie miałbym dostępu ani do urxvt w wersji 7.9, która jako ostatnia zawierała plugin mark-urls (a przynajmniej w wersji >=8.0 go nie zauważyłem), ani do starszego conky'ego, który nie dodawał po ilości zajmowanego miejsca oznaczeń *iB. Bardzo nie spodobał mi się także fakt, że po upgradzie jajka do 2.6.19 i sterów Nvidii z 1.0.8*** na te z serii 1.0.9*** miałem niemałe problemy z ustawieniem sobie poprawnego odświeżania w grach, a próba downgrade'u sterowników zakończyła się fiaskiem, bo w nowym jajku był moduł do najnowszych sterów, który ze starszymi nie działał i nie mogłem odpalić X'ów.

 

Starsze wersje przechowywane są w /var/cache/pacman/pkg. W razie wypadku, i jeśli nie skasowało się ich, można ich użyć do downgrade'u.

Wydaje mi się też, że ABS jest trzymany w CVSie - można więc ręcznie wygrzebać sobie PKGBUILDa do starej wersji danego programu z CVSa i zbudować samemu pakiet. Nie jest to jednak tak wygodne jak w Gentoo - to trzeba przyznać.

 *Quote:*   

> Nie udało mi się też zrobić downgrade'u kernela (Nie wiem, czy jest to w ogóle możliwe w Archu, w każdym razie sposób, w jaki można uzyskać downgrade pakietów nie zadziałał).

 

a ręczna instalacja pakietu w starszej wersji nie działała?

Dodam jeszcze coś od siebie:

dziś dostałem laptopa z serwisu. Po miesięcznej przerwie aktualizowałem system: ponad 280 MB pakietów. Cała aktualizacja (xorg, KDE, gcc, glibc i trochę pomniejszych pakietów) zajęła mi mniej niż 15 minut. 

Właśnie dlatego wolę Archa od Gentoo. Na Gentoo nie mam już po prostu czasu.

----------

## unK

 *Raku wrote:*   

> Używam firefoksa od niedawna (znów, bo przez jakies pół roku używałem opery, ale począwszy od FF 2.0 zarzuciłem operę) na trzech komputerach i nie mam podobnych problemów. Tak więc podejrzewam jakiś 'lokalny' problem raczej niż felery związane z jakością pakietu.

 

Możliwe, w Gentoo Firefox z domyślnymi flagami też mi się tak ślimaczył. Ale z moznopango działa bardzo ok  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Starsze wersje przechowywane są w /var/cache/pacman/pkg. W razie wypadku, i jeśli nie skasowało się ich, można ich użyć do downgrade'u.

 

Gorzej ma się sprawa, jak się tych paczek nie ma. Na upartego można zbudować sobie taką paczkę z pomocą ABS, więc i tak czeka nas kompilacja  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> a ręczna instalacja pakietu w starszej wersji nie działała?

 

Właśnie nie. Z tego, co pamiętam, downgrade można uzyskać poprzez komendę

```
# pacman -U paczka_w_starszej_wersji
```

Jak chciałem tak zrobić z kernelem, wywaliło mi błąd, że jakieś pliki istnieją i nie mogą być zastąpione (czy coś w tym stylu, nie pamiętam dokładnie) i dałem sobie spokój, nie chciało mi się kombinować.

Ogólnie to przeszedłem na Gentoo, bo pod koniec mojej kariery na Archu dość dużo pakietów albo budowałem z pkgbuildów z AURa, albo przebudowywałem te istniejące pod swoje potrzeby, więc po co się męczyć, skoro z Portage jest szybciej i łatwiej : )

----------

## Raku

 *unK wrote:*   

> Ogólnie to przeszedłem na Gentoo, bo pod koniec mojej kariery na Archu dość dużo pakietów albo budowałem z pkgbuildów z AURa, albo przebudowywałem te istniejące pod swoje potrzeby, więc po co się męczyć, skoro z Portage jest szybciej i łatwiej : )

 

no w takim przypadku to lepiej zostać przy gentoo. Ja akurat uciekłem w druga stronę  :Wink: 

----------

## przemos

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *unK wrote:*   Ogólnie to przeszedłem na Gentoo, bo pod koniec mojej kariery na Archu dość dużo pakietów albo budowałem z pkgbuildów z AURa, albo przebudowywałem te istniejące pod swoje potrzeby, więc po co się męczyć, skoro z Portage jest szybciej i łatwiej : ) 
> 
> no w takim przypadku to lepiej zostać przy gentoo. Ja akurat uciekłem w druga stronę 

 

Respect - ja napewno jeszcze raz spróbuję się przekonać do tych binarek. Ale narazie trzymam się gentoo - choć pewnie temat ponownej próby z binarnym distro wróci przy update, gdy przyjdzie mi kompilować 300MB softu, gdy większość to będą zmiany typu 6.1.12-rc2 -> 6.1.12-rc3   :Very Happy: 

----------

## mirek

Apropo downgrade pakietow, ja stosuje metode opisana tutaj

http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Downgrade_packages

----------

## psycepa

no i zlamalem sie ;P

po tym jak po kolejnym -uD worldzie znowu przestalo mi dzialac DRI i spedzilem 2 dni na szukaniu przyczyny, probowaniu roznych sposobow by naprawic itd... mam dosc  :Smile: 

sama kompilacja jeszcze jest ok, ale nie mam ochoty sie bawic w takie pierdoly

wlasnie pacmanuje kde

zobaczymy z czym to wszystko sie je  :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## BeteNoire

Pacmanowałem sobie xfce4 a ten mi wciągnął cupsa. Ktoś inny pacmanował sobie Amaroka i wlazła mu też jakaś mysql... Fajnie spacmanować sobie pół świata softu żeby używać z tego 20 aplikacji...

To mi przypomina to sławetne FreeBSD, gdzie zaznaczam do instalacji jeden z podstawowych pakietów KDE a włażą mi wszystkie. Jaki to ma sens? To ja już wolę Fedorę czy PLD gdzie mam rozbite KDE.

A 15 sekund uruchamiania Archa już mi nie imponuje odkąd mam działający suspend2.

----------

## Carnivorous

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Pacmanowałem sobie xfce4 a ten mi wciągnął cupsa. Ktoś inny pacmanował sobie Amaroka i wlazła mu też jakaś mysql... Fajnie spacmanować sobie pół świata softu żeby używać z tego 20 aplikacji...
> 
> To mi przypomina to sławetne FreeBSD, gdzie zaznaczam do instalacji jeden z podstawowych pakietów KDE a włażą mi wszystkie. Jaki to ma sens? To ja już wolę Fedorę czy PLD gdzie mam rozbite KDE.
> 
> A 15 sekund uruchamiania Archa już mi nie imponuje odkąd mam działający suspend2.

 

U mnie akurat Gentoo wstaje szybciej od Archa, ale to może kwestia pogrzebania w usługach uruchamianych przy starcie..

Mnie dodatkowo wkurza że jest to do cholery distro używające pakietów binarnych a i tak żeby zainstalowac coś poza X-ami, środowiskiem graficznym i firefoxem trzeba i tak kompilować to ręcznie w sposób 10x bardziej upierdliwy niż na Gentoo

----------

## psycepa

mimo wszystko narazie zostaje na archu

tak mi sie przynajmniej wydaje

jutro spacmanuje to co mi potrzebne do pracy, mysql, postgresa, apacha phpa i takie tam

troche mnie wkurzalo to ze wolno sie binarki sciagaly (przy laczu o przepustowosci ~300- ~500 kB/s sciaganie z predkoscia 20kB/s to lekka przesada, z naciskiem na lekka) ale to pewnie kwestia wyboru mirrorow

DRI mam out of the box

zadnego kombinowania zadnych czarow

instalcja xorga plus stery do grafy, kopia xorg.conf z gentoo i doinstalowanie synaptics i evdeva

i to wszystko

DRI pieknie biega, nie mowiac o berylu i takich tam :]

co prawda bylo pare innych problemow ale wszytko zniknelo jak uaktualnilem baze pakietow

podsumowujac, calkiem calkiem distro

 :Smile: 

pozdrawiam

----------

## Raku

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> troche mnie wkurzalo to ze wolno sie binarki sciagaly (przy laczu o przepustowosci ~300- ~500 kB/s sciaganie z predkoscia 20kB/s to lekka przesada, z naciskiem na lekka) ale to pewnie kwestia wyboru mirrorow

 

dokładnie w tym jest problem. Domyślnie pacman skonfigurowany jest na korzystanie z głównego repozytorium. A to ostatnio przeżywało małe problemy i przycięto na nim transfery per użytkownik.

Przesuń ten mirror na początek wszystkich list w /etc/pacman.d/:

```
Server = ftp://ftp.gigabit.nu/extra/os/i686
```

i powinno zacząć działać lepiej.

Jak znajdę chwilę i trochę wolnego miejsca, spróbuję zmajstrować oficjalne repozytorium aktualizowane częściej niż to z Częstochowy czy ICMu.

----------

## psycepa

dzieki za rade  :Smile: 

poszukalem na forum archa i znalazlem cos takiego jak sortmirrors

teraz ssie 450kB/s  :Smile: 

narazie wszystko bangla  :Smile: 

zobacze jak to wyjdzie w praniu kiedy bede robil gfxboot, bootsplasha i initng  :Smile: 

----------

## Redhot

A tak totalnie OT ja na moim głównym kompie (laptop) zainstalowałem Slackware, cudo, wczesniej tez probowalem Archa, ale Slack wymiata  :Smile:  Postanowiłem się przesiąść na binarne distro z powodów podobnych jakie miał Psycepa  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

 *Redhot wrote:*   

> A tak totalnie OT ja na moim głównym kompie (laptop) zainstalowałem Slackware, cudo, wczesniej tez probowalem Archa, ale Slack wymiata  Postanowiłem się przesiąść na binarne distro z powodów podobnych jakie miał Psycepa 

 

to moze male porownanie archa i slacka z perspektywy bylego usera gentoo ?:> tak w 3 zdaniach ?:>

----------

## binas77

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> to moze male porownanie archa i slacka z perspektywy bylego usera gentoo ?:> tak w 3 zdaniach ?:>
> 
> 

 

No cóż... z Archem mam nie miłe wspomnienia, natomiast co do Slackware... na studiach używałem tego, a Unix-ów jeszcze wtedy nie znałem - ciężko było. Nie wiem jak jest  teraz, ale wtedy człowiek musiał radzić sobie z zależnościami..."z" nie informowało "x", aby zainstalować "y", a "to "y" było potrzebne żeby zainstalować "z". Ale teraz, po doświadczeniach z Archem i Gentoo, i stosując wiedzę, którą zdobyłem przez te lata wybrałbym Slacka... Starzy użytkownicy Gentoo powinni dać sobie radę ze Slackware, może nowi też, ale ja pamiętam to distro z roku 1999 (bodajże SlackWare 9.0, ale dokładnie nie pamiętam)

No więc dużo napisałem i niewiele powiedziałem... jak zwykle

Zaznaczam, że ze SLACKWARE-m miałem ostatnio do czynienia przeszło 8 lat temu, więc moje informacje mogą być z lekka archaiczne

PZDR

B.

----------

## BeteNoire

 *psycepa wrote:*   

>  *Redhot wrote:*   A tak totalnie OT ja na moim głównym kompie (laptop) zainstalowałem Slackware, cudo, wczesniej tez probowalem Archa, ale Slack wymiata  Postanowiłem się przesiąść na binarne distro z powodów podobnych jakie miał Psycepa  
> 
> to moze male porownanie archa i slacka z perspektywy bylego usera gentoo ?:> tak w 3 zdaniach ?:>

 

Nie wiem nic o takich perspektywach ale Slacka dobrze poznałem i to właściwie na nim się nauczyłem czym naprawdę jest Linux.

O Slacku można powiedzieć wszystko: ma mało paczek, jest dystrybucją zaawansowaną, wymaga sporo czasu itp itd. ale nie to, że nie jest stabilny. Jeśli coś nie działa, jeśli wyskakuje Ci w konsoli tekst, że cannot find jakiejśtam library to możesz winić tylko siebie, że zapomniałeś zrobić installpkg jakaśtam-library.tgz  :Twisted Evil:  I to jest urok Slacka - wszystko samemu. Gentoo do Slacka podobne jest właśnie w tym punkcie tyle, że akcent jest trochę gdzie indziej postawiony. Tzn. w Gentoo jest pewien stopień automatyzacji - emerge.

Jeśli chodzi o mnie to nigdy nie ufałem paczkom z linuxpackages, wszystko w Slacku kompilowałem sam, a ponieważ to mnie w pewnym momencie zmęczyło to przesiadłem się na Gentoo, gdzie emerge i raz dobrze skonfigurowany make.conf robi za mnie wszystko automatycznie.

Pewnie nieobiektywne  :Twisted Evil:  "Arch a Slack" masz tutaj.

Archa ze źródeł nie budowałem więc niestety nie mogę się wypowiedzieć na ten temat, ale wobec mnie wypowiada się tu jedna rzecz: USE.

----------

## psycepa

hmm

to ja jednak wole archa :]

btw ciekawe czy maja paczke z psi taka jak w gentoo, czy bede musial sobie nalozyc wszystkie pacze i skompilowac samemu :]

-----------edit-------

no, moze takiej samej nie mam ale psi 0.11-dev bangla az milo  :Razz: 

----------

## Redhot

Zgadzam sie w pelni z BeteNoire, że Slack jest o wiele stabilniejszy od Archa (te wywroty systemu przez ndisa...).

Mam slapt-geta, jak cos mi brakuje to google + nazwa pakietu. Jest jaki port portage pod Slacka, emerde czy cuś.

Nie musze zwalać na dysk calych paczek KDE, jak cos chce to np. klaptop (zeby nie zwalac kdeutils), sciagam rpma jakiegos i rpm2tgz i gicio  :Smile: 

Aha i w Slacku nie ma "piekla zaleznosci", w Archu gdy instalowalem superkarambe to mi sciagnelo XMMSa   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## psycepa

hmm a nie wystarczy wywalic odpowiednich rzeczy z PKGBUILDa ? :]

----------

## Redhot

http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/superkaramba/superkaramba/PKGBUILD

Jak stad wywalisz to juz się nie będę psycepiał  :Smile: 

Jak skompilujesz i zainstalujesz to przy probie odpalenia bedzie: libxmms.so coś tam not found i lypa ;P

 *psycepa wrote:*   

>  bylego usera gentoo

 

Nie byłego bo jeszcze na dwoch komputerach mam Gentoo   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## psycepa

hmm to chyba tylko ja jestem jeszcze inny bo mam tylko 2 kompy  :Razz: 

a co do kompilacji tez prawda

ale co tam

majac do wyboru, +1 lub +2 GB miejca na pierdoly a kompilacje jednego gowna sto razy po 4 czy 5 godzin w poszukiwaniu rozwiazania problemu, ktore i tak i tak problemu nie rozwiazuje, wybieram jednak to pierwsze

u mnie tak jak u Raku'a (  :Smile:  ), nie mam juz na to czasu po prostu  :Razz: 

swoja droga, troche wkur...... jest jak w konsoli zaczynam wpisywac emerge zamiast pacman  :Razz: , coz, jednak 3 lata z gentoo robi swoje ;P

----------

## Redhot

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> hmm to chyba tylko ja jestem jeszcze inny bo mam tylko 2 kompy 

 

Laptop, desktop, router/server komp.

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> w konsoli zaczynam wpisywac emerge zamiast pacman , coz, jednak 3 lata z gentoo robi swoje ;P

 

Jeszcze jakotako jak zauwazyles, a ja kiedys siedzialem i k**** czemu nie instaluje pakietow   :Cool: 

----------

## tomekb

Witam archowiczów (i gentowiczów równiez oczywiście)! Czy ktoś z was używał może rPatha? Sam na razie nie mam za dużo czasu, ale gdy się takowy znajdzie zamierzam się trochę pobawić  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Odinist

A ja wróciłem do Gentoo. Gnome duuużo szybsze, więcej potrzebnych mi programów (i niekoniecznie nowych aplikacji) w portage itp. W dodatku w archu rozjeżdża mi się mc - cały czas wyskakuje błąd, że nie można wejść do danego katalogu, mimo że jakoś wchodzi O_o

W dodatku aplikacje w ncurses często nie przystosowują się do zmian rozmiarów okienka terminala.

A co do ndiswrappera w archu - korzystałem z różnych karta sieciowych i jakoś mi się nic nie wywalało   :Rolling Eyes: 

Pacmana zmusiłem do pracy z prozilla do ściągania paczuszek i leciało po 300 kb/s z ftp.archlinux.com ;]

Arch - dobry jak się ma słaby procesor i brak jakiejkolwiek cierpliwości na oczekiwanie do zakończenia kompilacji. Innych powodów, żeby zmieniać gentoo na archa jakoś nie widzę ;P

(ale i tak już chyba wszystko wiecie ;p)

Pozdrawiam

----------

## unK

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> W dodatku w archu rozjeżdża mi się mc - cały czas wyskakuje błąd, że nie można wejść do danego katalogu, mimo że jakoś wchodzi O_o

 

to błąd związany z najnowszym bashem, tyle że wersja mc z oficjalnego repo nie zawiera stosownego patcha, to tak odnośnie dopracowania paczek   :Wink: 

----------

## tomekb

Pozwolę nie zgodzić się.

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> Gnome duuużo szybsze, więcej potrzebnych mi programów (i niekoniecznie nowych aplikacji) w portage itp.

 

Szybsze? Gdzie? Mam dokładnie odwrotne odczucia, być może dlatego, że nigdy nie bawiłem się dokładnie flagami, które GNOME lubi, np. --as-needed. Co do programów, to ja jeszcze nie doświadczyłem czegos takiego, czegoś nie ma, to zaglądam do AUR, jak nie to pozostaje ABS B) Ze starszymi wersjami rzeczywiście może być różnie, ale zawsze można sobie zrobić w kilka chwil paczkę  :Twisted Evil: 

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> W dodatku w archu rozjeżdża mi się mc - cały czas wyskakuje błąd, że nie można wejść do danego katalogu, mimo że jakoś wchodzi O_o
> 
> W dodatku aplikacje w ncurses często nie przystosowują się do zmian rozmiarów okienka terminala.

 

To że na gentoo nie ma problemów, a w archu są jeszcze nie oznacza, że jest to wina dystrybucji. Arch nie jest tak mocno patchowany jak gentoo, na flysprayu nie ma zgłoszonego błędu? Pewnie nie tylko Tobie to przeszkadza, więc...

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> A co do ndiswrappera w archu - korzystałem z różnych karta sieciowych i jakoś mi się nic nie wywalało  

 

To nie przytyk do Ciebie, ale do ludzi uzywających tego czegos: ile razy trzeba powtarzać, że ndiswrapper jest zły? Jak jeszcze miałem bezprzewodowego dlinka, to mimo wielu problemów z dopiero co raczkującym acx100 omijałem go z daleka.

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> Arch - dobry jak się ma słaby procesor i brak jakiejkolwiek cierpliwości na oczekiwanie do zakończenia kompilacji. Innych powodów, żeby zmieniać gentoo na archa jakoś nie widzę ;P

 

Jaki tam słaby, toż to wymaga i686!  :Very Happy:  Jeśli kompilacje nowej wersji GNOME'a czy wysypu bibliotek qt, glibc i par innych programów nazywasz jakimkolwiek czasem, to gratuluję. Ja też chcę, by mi czas tak wolno (czy tez szybko, zależy od której strony patrzymy) płynął.

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> Pozdrawiam

 

A owszem, również pozdrawiam  :Smile: 

----------

## Raku

 *unK wrote:*   

> to błąd związany z najnowszym bashem, tyle że wersja mc z oficjalnego repo nie zawiera stosownego patcha, to tak odnośnie dopracowania paczek  

 

stanę w obronie paczek: główna zasada Archa to KISS - Keep It Simple (czy jakoś tak). Polega to na jak najmniejszej, jak to możliwe  ingerencji w pakiety. Developerzy Archa polegają na poprawkach nanoszonych w upstream - czyli przez developerów oryginalnych źródeł.

Ktoś powyżej pisał, że mu sie pacman z emerge merda  :Wink:  może w .bashrc dopisać:

```
alias emerge='pacman'
```

 :Laughing: 

----------

## tomekb

[quote="Raku"] *unK wrote:*   

> Ktoś powyżej pisał, że mu sie pacman z emerge merda  może w .bashrc dopisać:
> 
> ```
> alias emerge='pacman'
> ```
> ...

 

O żesz w papę! Jak tak można  :Laughing: 

----------

## Redhot

Hehe,

jak zrobisz alias to wpisz:

```
emerge -uDN world 
```

 :Twisted Evil: 

edit: alias do slapt-get mi nie działa  :Sad:  albo jestem jakiś dzisiaj nieprzytomny i zle wpisalem  :Wink: 

----------

## Yatmai

A i ja się dopisze  :Very Happy: 

Na desktopie Gentoo i only Gentoo, ale mam jeszcze lapka, na którym czasem pracuje, a nie chciałbym sobie przypomnieć u klienta, że nie zemergowałem jakiegoś narzędzia do sprawdzenia łącza, więc szukałem czegoś binarnego. Początkowo miałem Debiana 4.0, ale dysk mi padł i musiałem postawić system od nowa. Nowy już nie chciał współpracować, generalnie to mnie wkur...zdenerwował debilną polityką więc pomyślałem, że Arch'a spróbuje  :Very Happy: 

...i mimo wszystko nie moge oprzeć się wrażeniu, że jednak Debian szybciej startował (a ktoś tu wspominał, że Arch jest optymalizowany i szybciutki  :Razz:  ). Rzecz następna to bieda w repo. Poszukałem, dopisałem mu, żeby użył też repo Community, przeszukałem paczki z KDE i znalazło się troche brakujących progsów. Resztę przeportowałem z Gentoo (tbz2  :Wink:  ), tylko po co sobie utrudniać ? Jednak Deb jest w tym polu lepszy, nie wspominając nawet o Gentoo, bo to całkiem inna klasa repo :]

Generalnie bolą mnie te wielkie paczki Kde i jeszcze większe zależności do nich. Dla Korganizera musiałem ściągnąć całą paczkę 48MB i jeszcze mi Arch chciał dowalić 10 zależności. Niby można to olać, ale w lapku mam 6GB hdd, do tego dosyć stary, więc raz, że przestrzeń się liczy, dwa, że te dodatkowe paredziesiąt mb dla każdej paczki to więcej trawienia przy starcie systemu/przeszukiwaniu dysku/czy włączaniu czegokolwiek większego.

In plus muszę dodać, że Arch ma standardowo FB i przynajmniej troche pokolorowaną konsolę. To jest to co mnie w Gen2 urzekło  :Very Happy:  No i podoba mi się konfiguracja większości opcji poprzez edycję rc.conf. ABS'a jeszcze nie próbowałem, ale zapowiada się fajnie  :Smile: 

Generalnie fajne jest to, że wiele rzeczy jest zautomatyzowanych, a mimo to można prawie cały sys dokonfigurować. Szkoda tylko, że na powyższych przykładach, czasem jest to robota, której można by uniknąć.

PS. mam wifi na pcmcia, Arch przydzielił mu insterfejs wlan0, ale oprócz niego iwconfig pokazuje mi też wifi0 (podobnie ifconfig gdy wlan0 jest podniesiony) co mnie strasznie wkurza i powoduje problemy, wiecie może jak to wywalić ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Odinist

 *tomekb wrote:*   

> Mam gen2 + arch również na laptopie z pentium 3 500 MHz i różnica w działaniu między tymi systemami jest horendalna (oczywiście na korzyść gen2). 
> 
>  *-Nile- wrote:*   Arch - dobry jak się ma słaby procesor i brak jakiejkolwiek cierpliwości na oczekiwanie do zakończenia kompilacji. Innych powodów, żeby zmieniać gentoo na archa jakoś nie widzę ;P 
> 
> Jaki tam słaby, toż to wymaga i686!  Jeśli kompilacje nowej wersji GNOME'a czy wysypu bibliotek qt, glibc i par innych programów nazywasz jakimkolwiek czasem, to gratuluję. Ja też chcę, by mi czas tak wolno (czy tez szybko, zależy od której strony patrzymy) płynął.

 

A to za każdym razem gdy chcesz Gnoma używać kompilujesz go od nowa? Ja zainstalowałem cały system z potrzebnymi pakietami pół roku temu i mam go do dzisiaj, działa idealnie. Updejtuję co tydzień co nie zajmuje więcej niż 2 - 3 godziny (athlon 3200+). Nic nie kombinuję z flagami bo nie widzę w tym żadnego sensu. 

Ale jak lubisz instalować dziennie 150 różnych programów to sobiee korzystaj z archa.

 *Quote:*   

> To nie przytyk do Ciebie, ale do ludzi uzywających tego czegos: ile razy trzeba powtarzać, że ndiswrapper jest zły? Jak jeszcze miałem bezprzewodowego dlinka, to mimo wielu problemów z dopiero co raczkującym acx100 omijałem go z daleka.

 

No pewnie, mam kartę w lapciapku obsługiwaną tylko przez ndiswrappera (żadnych problemów) ale muszę KUPIĆ inną zajefajną realteka na PCMCIA za 150 zł bo ndiswrapper jest zły  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Słyszałem, że używanie ndiswrappera przyczynia się do powiększania dziury ozonowej.

----------

## bartmarian

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> 
> 
> PS. mam wifi na pcmcia, Arch przydzielił mu insterfejs wlan0, ale oprócz niego iwconfig pokazuje mi też wifi0 (podobnie ifconfig gdy wlan0 jest podniesiony) co mnie strasznie wkurza i powoduje problemy, wiecie może jak to wywalić ? 

 

wybierz atherosa, oprocz wlan0 dostaniesz inne, gdy utworzysz AP to ath0, wds, no to ath1 itd itd  :Wink: 

po to to, zeby mozna bylo sterowac roznymi ustawieniami (w madwifi-ng), w Twoim przypadku

nie znam powodu, ale pewnie to nie blad  :Wink: 

----------

## psycepa

chcialem zrobic aliasa emerge do pacmana

ale w koncu stwierdzilem ze nie ma sensu  :Smile:  przyzwyczaje sie  :Razz: 

----------

## Yatmai

Hehe, ja sie wczoraj zastanawiałem, dałem pacman -Sy <jakiś pakiet> i cuda mi wywala, nie wiem czemu.

....dopisałem odruchowo -pv na końcu  :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> nie znam powodu, ale pewnie to nie blad 

 

no niestety nie jest to _błąd_ niemniej strasznie mnie wkurza. Już pomijając sam fakt zaśmiecania wyników ifconfig, to jak zainstalowałem sobie KWifiManager, pojawił mi się w appletach kde wireless-monitor. Bardzo go sobie na Debianie ceniłem, a teraz kretyn pokazuje mi wifi0, który zawsze ma 0% jakości, 0% siły, 0% szumów i najniższy możliwy rate. Wszystko leci po wlan0 i za cholere nie chce sie zgodzić by pokazywać to drugie :/

----------

## psycepa

 *-Nile- wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A to za każdym razem gdy chcesz Gnoma używać kompilujesz go od nowa? Ja zainstalowałem cały system z potrzebnymi pakietami pół roku temu i mam go do dzisiaj, działa idealnie. 

 

heh no to masz farta

w skrocie: dzialo mi DRI, update wolrdla i nie dziala, no to szukamy bledu i rozwiazania, jak znajdziemy ze 3 czy 4 rozne sposoby zeby to rozwiazac zabieramy sie do pracy

szkoda tylko ze kazdy z  tych sposobow zawiera w sobie m.in rekompilacje xorga

na moim laptopie to ze 3, 4 godziny, zalezy czy cos jeszcze robie obok tego

jezeli masz 2 projekty na glowie i deadline'y na horyzoncie nie mozesz sobie pozwolic na takie marnowanie czasu

no to let's try arch

o 

DRI dziala out of the box

nie musze robic nic ponad standardowa konfiguracje

no wiec zostaje arch

----------

## milu

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> heh no to masz farta
> 
> w skrocie: dzialo mi DRI, update wolrdla i nie dziala, no to szukamy bledu i rozwiazania, jak znajdziemy ze 3 czy 4 rozne sposoby zeby to rozwiazac zabieramy sie do pracy
> 
> szkoda tylko ze kazdy z  tych sposobow zawiera w sobie m.in rekompilacje xorga
> ...

 

Zauważ, że w większości przypadków jest to jednak marnowanie czasu na własne życzenie. 

Jeśli mam jakieś deadline i gro spraw na głowie to stosuję zasadę: Lepsze wrogiem dobrego. Jeśli działa i nie potrzebuję nic ponad to co mam zainstalowane to po prostu nie robię aktualizacji na żadnym systemie na którym pracuję i z którym nie muszę w tej chwili nic robić. Na aktualizację przyjdzie odpowiednia pora - zazwyczaj wtedy kiedy dysponuję jakimś zapasem jego(na ewentualne problemy). Prawa Murphy'ego działają ciągle ale po co się samemu jeszcze o nie prosić   :Razz: 

Z doświadczenia wiem że przy Gentoo ilość problemów związanych z aktualizacją potrafi być naprawdę spora. Dla porównania w niektórych dystrybucjach potrafi być to znacznie mniejsze co nie oznacza że wyeliminowane całkowicie. Cóż więcej mówić - taka specyfika dystrybucji - coś za coś: masz najświeższe pakiety i dopasowane do swoich potrzeb ale kosztuje to m.in. właśnie te problemy przy aktualizacji   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## rzabcio

Archowicze: spróbujcie takiego wynalazku jak yaourt. Nawiasem mówiąc, to Raku go "wygrzebał".

W gruncie rzeczy jest to nakładka na pacmana - zestaw poleceń jest taki sam. Dodatkowo dochodzą nowe związane z główna zaletą yaourta - przeszukuje równolegle repozytoria pacmana i PKBUILDy.

Generalnie w AURze są niezłe perełki - jeszcze nie zdarzyło się, bym nie znalazł czegoś, co potrzebowałem. Sporo osób ma problemy z zależnościami, a do części aplikacji można znaleźć "obcięte" wersje. Warto także zagooglać za dodatkowymi repozytoriami, bo gdzieniegdzie można znaleźć już skompilowane okrojone paczki. Dla przykładu - w repozytorium francuskim archlinuxa (tam też jest yaourt) znajduje się obcięty z zależności Gnome'a Claws.

```
$ cat /etc/pacman.conf | grep archlinux | grep fr

[archlinuxfr]

Server = http://www.archlinux.fr/os/i686
```

----------

## BeteNoire

I przy wyszukiwaniu takich perełek we francuskich repo w łeb bierze cała ta oszczędność czasu, o którą tu paru osobom chodzi.

----------

## psycepa

tak milu ale co zrobic jesli do pracy potrzebujesz DRI ? ha! to juz nie jest wtedy tak prosto...  :Razz: 

to co napisales to jak najbardziej prawda, niestety u mnie bylo troszke inaczej...

----------

## Yatmai

Troszku sie pogubiłem  :Very Happy:  Yaourt -S <pakiet> ściąga i instaluje progsa tak jakby to pacman zrobił, jak nie ma to szuka w AUR PKGBUILDA i jak znajdzie tu buduje. Dobrze mi się zdaje, że zasób AUR i ABS (/var/abs) są osobne ? I że yaourt do abs'a nawet nie zagląda ?  :Smile: 

Inna rzecz, na aur.archlinux.org znalazłem Klinpopup, którego nawet w portage nie ma i dużo bardziej mi odpowiada niż Linpopup, a i pewnie jest więcej takich perełek, tylko czy jest możliwość (w helpie nie znalazłem) by yaourt wyświetlił mi listę pakietów z AURa czy musze szukać przez www ?

----------

## canni

Zaciekawił mnie ten temat, poczytałem bodajrze do 2 lub 3 strony...

Teraz moje zasadnicze pytanie brzmi, czy od założenia tematu, poprawiła się w jakiś sposób obsługa amd64 na arch'u?

Pisaliście, że to pięta ahillesowa arch'a jeśli tak, to nie wiem, czy opłaca mi się to testować :/

//EDIT

Jeśli chodzi o mnie, to żadna inna dystrybucja nie uczy tak systemu op. jak Gentoo...

W moim przypadku, tylko dzięki gentoo-wiki, forum, gentoo.org/doc/pl, handbook'owi i wiedzy którą tam zdobyłem, nie będe miał większych problemów pewnie już z żadnym innym distro....

PS 

Gdybym nie rozpoczoł mojej przygody z Unix'ami, od Debiana i potem Gentoo to pewnie bym jechał na Ubuntu czy mandrive, etc. (Bez ujmowania tym distorm)

(Tak jak spojrze wstecz na to ile czasu i samozaparcia poświęciłem na naukę Gentoo/Unix'a od poziomu totalnego windows'owca to sam niewierzę  :Smile:  )

----------

## Raku

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> I przy wyszukiwaniu takich perełek we francuskich repo w łeb bierze cała ta oszczędność czasu, o którą tu paru osobom chodzi.

 

te perełki są opisane na wielu stronach o Archu - na jego forum, itd. Przewodnik obsługi AURa jest dostępny na wiki Archa, a sam yaourt jest jednym z pakietów umieszczonych a AURze. 

W Gentoo również trzeba szukać takich perełek jak eix czy kilka innych narzędzi ułatwiających pracę z portage. I tak jest w każdej dystrybucji.

----------

## psycepa

prawde prawisz

a co do 'edukacyjnosci' gentoo

oczywiscie sie zgodze

co wiecej

dokumentacja gentoo rowniez pomaga mi w pracy na archu, tak wiec nie jest to jakos strasznie rozdzielone

co do wyszukiwania....

w gentoo rowniez zdarzalo mi sie szukac ebuildow na bugzie czy gdzies indziej bo w oficjalnym repo nie bylo, po to mialem overlay :]

wiec tu tez zadnej roznicy nie widze :]

----------

## rzabcio

Z tą dokumentacją do Gentoo to święta racja. Mimo prawie pół roku na Archu cały czas do niej zaglądam. Nierzadko spotykam się z odnośnikami do Gentoo-wiki. Niedawno na bodajże stronie ejabbera było skierowanie do opisu instalacji.

----------

## Raku

 *rzabcio wrote:*   

> Z tą dokumentacją do Gentoo to święta racja. Mimo prawie pół roku na Archu cały czas do niej zaglądam. Nierzadko spotykam się z odnośnikami do Gentoo-wiki. Niedawno na bodajże stronie ejabbera było skierowanie do opisu instalacji.

 

bo to wszystko przecież na tym samym kernelu... i ten sam soft w dodatku. Więc opisy w wiki tej czy innej dystrybucji można traktować jako uniwersalne, z drobnymi poprawkami na specyfikę posiadanej dystrybucji (a to plik nie w /etc, tylko /etc/foo), a to log w innym miejscu, itp.

Ostatnio umieściłem w AURze poprawioną wersję pakietu imwheel z łatami z debiana i mandrivy do obsługi dodatkowych przycisków myszy. Skoro działają w tamtych dystrybucjach, to będą działać we wszystkich innych.

Dlatego zawsze mnie śmieszą teksty ludzi w stylu: bo na XXXXX działa coś, a na YYYY nie. Skoro ten sam kernel i ten sam program, to chyba logiczne, że działać będzie wszędzie. Chyba że platforma sprzętowa inna.

----------

## Redhot

Heh, a ja moja przygode ze Slackiem skonczylem... Po zainstalowaniu paru paczek zaczalem dostawac bledy o starym glibcu, no to jakos zaktualizowalem, ale cos zle poszlo bo sie caly system posypal. Nawet jak probowalem podlaczyc jakiekolwiek urzadzenie USB to dostawalem error -37 czy cos  takiego... Probowalem to zreperowac przez 2 dni, ale zrezygnowalem... Wlasnie sciagam KDE pod Archem  :Smile: 

na pewno Slackware jest bardzo ciekawa dystybucja i na pewno do niego powroce jak bede mial troche wolnego czasu, wkaacje etc...

----------

## k_vv

ja zaczynalem od gen2 (1.5 roku temu za namowa kumpli z akademika) i chyba jakis czas jeszcze przy nim zostane...Mialem krotki epizodzik z archem i baaaaaaardzo mi sie spodobal (godzinka i systemik gotowy  :Smile: ), ale zmienilem architekture na amd64 i juz tak rozowo nie bylo...duzo problemow...wysypujace sie aplikacje nie wiadomo czemu (po prostu sie zamykajace)...do tego problemy z grafa...etc etc...to bylo jakis czas temu...moze sie poprawilo od tamtego czasu, bo chcialbym znow sprobowac. Lekkie, latwe i przyjemne distro, ale tylko na i686. Powoli zastanawiam sie tez nad czyms z rodziny BSD...Stabilny, niezawodny etc...Tylko nie wiem czy 'przejscie' bedzie bolec, czy raczej bedzie lekkie i przyjemne jak wiosenny wietrzyk... :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

Reinstalowałem ostatnio Arch'a na lapku i znów mi cd-roma wcięło. Też tak macie, że na pata przy sterownikach libata znika cd/dvd-rom z systemu ?

----------

## arek.k

Nie znam Archa, ale czy nie jest to przypadkiem wina nieprawidłowej konfiguracji jądra - nie wkompilowanie w jadro obsługi cdrom ATA jako SCSI?

----------

## Raku

 *Yatmai wrote:*   

> Reinstalowałem ostatnio Arch'a na lapku i znów mi cd-roma wcięło. Też tak macie, że na pata przy sterownikach libata znika cd/dvd-rom z systemu ?

 

w domu nie używam libata - miałem problemy przy rekonfiguracji systemu, więc sobie dałem spokój.

w pracy próbowałem - i rzeczywiście miałem podobny problem (chipset intela). Dałem sobie spokój, bo z urządzeń ATA mam tam tylko rzadko używaną nagrywarkę DVD, więc niech sobie działa na module piix.

----------

## Nemrod

Trochę odgrzebuję ale wypada podziękować Rakowi  :Wink: . Od dłuższego czasu nosiłem się z zamiarem przejścia na jakieś binarne distro na laptopie ale brakowało motywacji i sensownego wyboru a tutaj taki fajny wątek o Arch się pojawia  :Smile: 

Dzisiaj mija mniej więcej miesiąc odkąd usunąłem Gentoo i posadziłem Archa. Fajne distro, prostotą i przejrzystością faktycznie przypomina slacka, nadmiarowymi zależnościami przestałem się przejmować bo podobnie jak kilka osób tutaj nie mam na to czasu. 

Repozytoria Archa faktycznie może nie imponują liczbą paczek ale jak na razie mnie zadowalają i jak na razie nie musiałem korzystać z ABS (co nie znaczy, że nie sprawdziłem jak to działa   :Twisted Evil:  ).

Podsumowując. Arch to proste, przejrzyste i szybkie distro, które zagości u mnie na stałe na stacjach typu dekstop/laptop (serwery mimo wszystko nadal będę powierzał opiece gentoo  :Smile:  ). 

Także, dzięki Raku za sensowną i konkretną reklamę  :Wink: 

PS. yaourt powinien być wciągnięty do currenta, bez niego arch nie byłby taki fajny  :Smile: 

----------

## n0rbi666

ArchLinuxUser++ ...

Stało się - zdradziłem   :Shocked:  Sam nie mogę w to uwierzyć. Co gorsza - nie wiem kiedy wrócę do gentoo  :Wink: 

A tak szczerze - zdenerwowałęm się (na samego siebie) - zachciało mi się gcc 4.2 i glibc 2.6 ... x-y zaczęły się wieszać, amarok wywalał sie, generalnie gentoo się sypało  :Sad:  A że nie miałem czasu po raz kolejny odpalać emerge -e world ... zaczęły się eksperymenty  :Smile: 

Na pierwszy ogień PLD w wersji ac  :Smile:  Całkeim fajny - poldek jest szybki, sprawny, system przejrzysty - tylko niektóre paczki strasznie stare ... przy próbie przejścia na aktualniejszą, acz niestabilną gałąź dystrybucji (th) - wysypało się wszystko  :Confused:  Insatlacja od zera z gałęzi th się nie powiodła niestety (ale nie starałem się za bardzo, potrzebowałem szybko sprawnego systemu)

Dalej : Ubuntu v6.06 (taką dostałem płytę, nie miałem czasu ściągać nowszej wersji - więc instalacja+ręczna naprawa gruba - instalator nie poradził sobie) To się z kolei posypało po upgrade do 7.04, i zastąpieniu gnome-a kde  :Smile:  Generalnie - jak trzeba będzie kogoś nawrócić z Windy na Linuxa - to (k)Ubuntu doskonale się do tego nadaje. Szybka instalacja, prawie wszystko działa od razu. Jednak mi nie bardzo pasowało, że to system stara się myśleć za mnie  :Wink: 

No to decyzja - Arch czy Debian ? Debian czy Arch ? 

Padło na Arch - instalacja instalatorem tekstowym (wygląda prawie jak instalator Slacka  :Wink:  ) I jak na razie działa - xorg + fglrx, kde 3.5.7, pacman szybszy niż portage, i na razie wszystko czego potrzebuję - już tu jest  :Smile:  No i przejrzystość systemu też na plus  :Smile: 

Tylko jednego brakuje ... emerge --sync && emerge -uD --newuse world  :Wink: 

----------

## Nemrod

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> ArchLinuxUser++ ...
> 
> Tylko jednego brakuje ... emerge --sync && emerge -uD --newuse world 

 

No newuse nie ma większego sensu w przypadku Arch'a ale całą resztę załatwisz poleceniem:

 pacman -Syu   lub   yaourt -Syu  /osobiście korzystam tylko z yaourt/

----------

## rzabcio

Przyszedł jak widzę czas podsumowań.  :Smile: 

Na Archu siedzę od pół roku (laptop formowy i domowy desktopo-serwer). Nie miałem na prawdę ŻADNYCH problemów. Może przytoczę kilka przykładów gdzie mnie zaskoczył pozytywnie:

- Beryl - instalowałem go trzy razy. Dosłownie po 10 minutach (z konfigiem intela 15) i był uruchomiony. Mnie osobiście takie coś powala!

- KDEMod - nie wiem czy to tylko wina odchudzenia KDE czy architektury 686, ale wreszcie mogłem zobaczyć i naprawdę ucieszyć oczy KDE. Przede wszystkim dzięki znośnej szybkości na dektopie 1.7GHz, 256RAM. Pod Gentoo próbowałem wielokrotnie - nie dało się używać. Pewnie, że zdaję sobie sprawę, że być może to wina niezoptymalizowanego konfigu. Ale wrażenie jednak jest.

- yaourt (dzięki Raku!), który jest po prostu rewelacyjny. Tak się składa, że wyszedłem poza binarne pakiety (np. przez nvtv) i zobaczyłem co to narządko potrafi. Doskonale miksuje zależności między AURem a binarkami.

Genciaka nadal uważam za najlepsze distro (szczególnie do developerki) - po prostu nie mam czasu, a z niego jest wymagająca bestia - potrzebuje dużo pieszczot.  :Smile: 

..::Milu Edit: słowo "naprawdę" piszemy łącznie :]

----------

## psycepa

hmm nie wiem czy juz tu gdzies nie bylo w tym watku, ale macie moze tak ze mplayer albo firefox z flashem (np youtube) zzera 100% procka? komp mi sie przegrzewa i wylacza  :Razz: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> hmm nie wiem czy juz tu gdzies nie bylo w tym watku, ale macie moze tak ze mplayer albo firefox z flashem (np youtube) zzera 100% procka? komp mi sie przegrzewa i wylacza 

 

FF+youtube zużywa ~35% procka.

A mplayer - używasz mplayer czy gmplayer czy jakas nakładka (smplayer/kplayer) ? :]

----------

## psycepa

jaka wesja FF ? bo mi 100% zre :/

mplayer 1.0rc1-5

plus gmplayer...

obojetnie czy puszczone przez mplayer czy przez gmplayer, proc na 100% jedzie :/

----------

## n0rbi666

FF 2.0.0.4, MPlayer 1.0rc1-4.2.0

Mplayer przy odtwarzaniu filmu - 10%

Na pewno masz DRI ? :>

----------

## psycepa

```
virtual ~ $ glxinfo | grep dir

libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

direct rendering: Yes

```

firefox 2.0.0.4-1

nie mam pojecia co moze byc nie tak  :Sad: 

----------

## Nomen

Zainstalowalem Archa wczoraj.

System szybko wstaje, ale niestety ixsy i kdm mi na razie nie wstaje.

Wywala mi jakis blad z xinit i kdepersonalizer.

Nie mialem czasu pogrzebac bo bieglem do pracy, wiec sie jeszcze nie wypowiadam, ale maly zawod z powodu wysypki kdm jest.

----------

## n0rbi666

psycepa - a kernel archowy, czy samo kompilowałeś ? reszta sprzętu jaka ? Sterowniki nvidia/ati zamknięte czy open source ? 

Bo więcej pomysłów na razie nie mam  :Neutral: 

----------

## psycepa

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> psycepa - a kernel archowy, czy samo kompilowałeś ? reszta sprzętu jaka ? Sterowniki nvidia/ati zamknięte czy open source ? 
> 
> Bo więcej pomysłów na razie nie mam 

 

kernel archowy, sprzet...intel i810 plus jakas podobna dzwiekowka, 40Gb dysk... i to chyba tyle

stery do intela stanardowe co z pacmana ida...

grzeje sie jak cholera :/

----------

## Nomen

System na razie mam postawiony. Szybko, prawie bezboleśnie.

Architektura x86_64 - i to mnie trochę boli. Na początek brak opery. Po przeszukaniu kilku forów wiekszość radzi zainstalować wersję i686. Oczywiście można zainstalować wersje 32 bitowe programów ale jest to już jakaś droga pod górkę bo jeszcze się nie połapałem dobrze w Archu.

Teraz już kurde nie wiem co zrobić:

1. Zostać przy x86_64 i dłubać 

2. Zainstalować i686

3. Wrócić do Gentoo 64 bit ???

----------

## m010ch

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> Teraz już kurde nie wiem co zrobić:
> 
> 1. Zostać przy x86_64 i dłubać 
> 
> 2. Zainstalować i686
> ...

 

To chyba oczywiste, że punkt 3  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kneczaj

Zainstalowałem archa i używam od 4 dni, bardzo fajne distro, lecz po drodze miałem kilka problemów, które rozwiązałem, poza tym same pozytywne odczucia.

Zaraz po instalce nie chciał mi w ogóle się zabootować, niby nie było żadnego kernel panic, ale nie mógł znaleźć /dev/sda4 (root), a więc wrzuciłem kernel z gentoo (arcon-sources) i śmiga, aż do próby instalacji sterowników do nvidii - musiałem ręcznie skompilować za pomocą ABS. Lecz to nie koniec problemów z nvidią, ABS instalował moduł nie tam gdzie spodziewał się tego kernel, więc trzeba było zrobić symlinka. 

Następny problem w archu to cups, drukarka nie chciała mi wcale drukować. Niby brak błędów (Processing page x...), ale drukarka ani drgnie, na szczęście pomogło przekopiowanie konfigu z gentoo. Mam drukarkę epson c66 i na sterownikach gutenprint nie drukuje zbyt dobrze, za to świetnie sobie radzi na zabugowanych sterownikach epkowa, których nie ma ani w portage, ani w repo arch, ani w AUR. W gentoo trzeba było przed kompilacją poprawić tylko dwa bugi w kodzie (jeden to niedopatrzenie autora w Makefile.am, a drugi związany z kompilacją na gcc >= 4) w archu zaś męczyłem się nad nimi 2 dni (dodatkowo aclocal, automake --add-missing, autoconf, kilka symlików do plików w katalogu ze źródłami) ale w końcu się udało.

Poza tym chciałbym przypomnieć, że w archu jest modularne KDE, nazywa się kdemod, lecz aby je zainstalować trzeba w pacman.conf dodać dodatkowe repozytorum. Oto link: http://kdemod.ath.cx/index.html

----------

## w.tabin

Zainstalowałem vim ale nie mogę dodać polskiego słownika, przy próbie przeniesienia pliku vimrc 

```
scriptencoding iso8859-2

:setlocal spell spelllang=pl
```

 z gentoo wyskakuje mi błąd że nie może załadować 

```
spell
```

. Instalowałem vim przez pacman.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## Nomen

No dzisiaj poważnie usiadłem - wkońcu 2 dni wolne to zrobiłem ostatnie starcie:

- Arch64 kontra Gentoo64.

I wiecie co ?? Nie wrócę już do Gentoo - na desktopie.

Szybko, przyjemnie i przejrzyście = Arch. Nawet problem z kilkoma programami ,które musiałem wrzucić z 32bit okazał się niczym w porównaniu z czasem kilkutygodniową walką z ebuildami w Gentoo.

Jedyne co mnie niepokoi w archu to paczki z nieoficjalnych serwerów. W Gentoo nie ma się co obawiać bo wszystko kompilujesz ale i w Archu jest taka możliwość, więc zobaczę. 

Także na desktop Arch ,na serwer Gentoo - więc takim zdrajcą do końca nie jestem  :Razz: .

Jak sobie teraz przypomnę moją zabawę z Linuxem - to się zaczęło od RH 6.0, potem Mandrake, Debian, jakieś wynalazki Redhato albo Mandrake podobne i w końcu oaza przy Gentoo. Ale czas iść do przodu  :Smile: 

Wiecie co uderza w Archu - prostota i kontrola jednocześnie. Myśle ,że dla wielu osób siedzących na Gentoo przejście na archa może okazać się szokiem. W końcu mam czas żeby porobić coś na kompie a nie przy kompie. 

Mogę w końcu w pełni wykorzystać mój sprzęt nie czekając aż się coś skończy kompilować albo w nieskończoność dostosowywać flagi USE do siebie. Ma to może swoje plusy ale ja chce zaczać zwyczajnie korzystać z kompa a nie go dostrajać w nieskończoność.

Podsumowując - poza zamieszaniem na początku i trudnością ze znaleziem odpowiedzi na problemy "nie do rozwiązania" oceniam Archa bardzo wysoko i chyba już przy nim zostane, przynajmniej na Desktopie.

P.S. Raku powinien dostać medal z kartofla i bana na forum Gentoo  :Razz: 

----------

## m010ch

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> Wiecie co uderza w Archu - prostota i kontrola jednocześnie. Myśle ,że dla wielu osób siedzących na Gentoo przejście na archa może okazać się szokiem. W końcu mam czas żeby porobić coś na kompie a nie przy kompie.

 

No widzisz - zależy od podejścia. Ja lubię coś robić "przy" kompie i bawić się systemem (no dobra - "na" czasami też  :Wink:   ). Ty wolisz robić coś "na" kompie (i wreszcie masz na to czas). Jest git  :Cool:  Próbowałem kiedyś Archa (bodajże Wombata) i nie zamierzam do niego wracać - nic nadzwyczajnego. Gentoo still rulez  :Cool: 

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> Mogę w końcu w pełni wykorzystać mój sprzęt nie czekając aż się coś skończy kompilować albo w nieskończoność dostosowywać flagi USE do siebie. Ma to może swoje plusy ale ja chce zaczać zwyczajnie korzystać z kompa a nie go dostrajać w nieskończoność.

 

Teraz to bluźnisz   :Wink:   Nie ma jak usiąść sobie po pracy z kawą, zapuścić kompilację czegoś, następnie coś popsuć i próbować naprawić  :Wink: 

 *Nomen wrote:*   

> P.S. Raku powinien dostać medal z kartofla i bana na forum Gentoo 

 

Nie wracajmy może do tematu Raku + agitacja Archa, bo się jeszcze skończy jak poprzednio  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## mirekm

Strasznie badziewiasty ten arch

Zainstalowałem system bazowy, uruchmiłem, wszystko fajnie.

Następnie pacmanem zainstalowałem kde i tu kupa.

Nie zostały zainstalowane Xy. Zainstalowałem Xy, ale ilu jeszcze zależności ten durnowaty system nie zainstalował?

To naprawde lepiej już sobie Slacka zainstalować, bo przynajmniej człowiek jest świadom tego, że musi sobie sam doinstalować wszystkie zależności.

Ten cały arch to nawet nie sięga Gentoo do pięt.

----------

## psycepa

no tak, a najlepiej gdyby gentoo jeszcze swiezo po instalacji 'systemu bazowego' zgadlo co chcesz i po 'emerge world' mialbys swoje ulubione aplikacje, do tego ladnie skonfigurowane, wtedy to juz nic nie trzeba by bylo robic  :Twisted Evil: 

oczywiscie swiadomie przejaskrawiam...nie pamietam juz gdzie, ale gdzies w dokumentacji stoi jak sie instaluje te rzeczy...

swoja droga...jakos tak dawno do zadnej dokumentacji nie zagladalem...90% rzeczy dziala out of the box, co tez troche to odroznia od gentoo, nie wiem czy lepiej to czy gorzej, podejrzewam ze to kwestia perspektywy...

a z perspektywy osoby ktora ceni czas jest to niewatpliwa zaleta :]

----------

## mirekm

Może to skrzywienie spowodowane przez gentoo, ale jeśli instalator nie instaluje wszystkich (powtarzam wszystkich) zależności niezbędnych do prawidłowago działania kluczowych elementów systemu (a moim zdaniem takim jest kde - przynajmniej na desktopie), to taki system na dzień dobry jest zdyskwalifikowany i ląduje w koszu. Nie pomoże biadolenie, że instalator jest super, ale ktoś spiepszył zależności pomiędzy pakietami. Skoro zależności pomiędzy kluczowymi elementami systemu są spieprzone, to można śmiało powiedzieć, że jest tego więcej, pytanie tylko ile 10%, 20%, 50%? Na to pytanie nikt nie odpowie.

Nie odważyłbym się zainstalować takiego systemu, żonie, komuś z rodziny, czy znajopmym, tymbardziej, że często wyjeżdżam i nie ma mnie często przez kilka miesięcy. Dlatego nie rozumię zachwytu co niektórych nad tym systemem. Ale z drugiej strony to już tak jest, że niektórzy jak mają za mało problemów to muszą sobie je sztucznie stwarzać i jeżeli system działa im stabilnie, to kombinują co by tu jeszcze zepsuć.

----------

## Riklaunim

W Gentoo "emerge kdebase-startkde" też nie zainstaluje kompletnych Xów więc nie marudź aż tak  :Smile: 

----------

## psycepa

heh, no ja akurat nie zainstalowalbym gentoo zonie/innym  :Smile: 

archa postawilem i dziala, pomimo kilku updateow _NIC_ sie nie spiep*****

DRI jak dzialalo tak dziala, xy chodza, kdemod chodzi... w gentoo jeden update nieraz mi narobil 2-3 dni dlubania w ustawieniach i rekompilacji...

kwestia perspektywy... nie mowie ze gentoo jest zle... dalej uwazam ze to swietne distro... tyle ze dla ludzi ktorzy nie potrzebuja dlubania w systemie bo nie maja na to czasu zupelnie sie nie nadaje... no chyba ze galaz stable i update raz na rok  :Smile:  a i to moze sie skonczyc krwawieniem  :Smile: 

anyway, nie podoba mi sie tylko ze z powodu takiej pierdoly nazywasz system durnym...nawet go porzadnie nie wyprobowales... uwazasz ze jedno polecenie powinno zalatwic wszystko? to powiem ci cos czego byc moze nie jestes swiadom...w takim gentoo niejednokrotnie jesli nie dodasz odpowiednich flag USE tez moze jakichs zaleznosci, na ktorych ci zalezy nie dociagnac...i co wtedy robisz? goto(dokumentacja)... i tak jest na kazdym distro... nie zainstalowalo Xow ? -> handbook -> pacman xorg czy jak tam to leci...roznica taka ze w przypadku gentoo ja mialbym z glowy conajmniej 2 - 4 godziny na kompilowanie, a w przypadku archa 15 min na instalacje... roznicy nie widze...kwestia podejscia i zrozumienia po co jest dokumentacja  :Smile: 

a tak na marginesie, nawet nie wiem ile juz, moze z 4 moze 5 miesiecy uzywam archa i nie jestem zarejestrowany na zadnym forum...nie mialem takiej potrzeby... tak jak pisalem 90% out of the box a reszta w necie spokojnie do znalezienia... zreszta...takiego forum jak gentoo to nie ma nigdzie :]]]]

----------

## DrunkenBear

Mój zachwyt Archem zdechł kompletnie, gdy postanowiłem dzisiaj skompilować sobie kernela ze źródeł :].... zrobiłem starą metodą... wrzuciłem źródła do /usr/src skompilowałem, bla bla.... no i zaczęły się szopki gdy pacmanem chciałem przeinstalować moduły do nowego kernela :]... fuse, nvidia, uparcie pcha do starego kernela, zaczynam się czuć na archu jak na windowsie....

----------

## n0rbi666

DrunkenBear - podejrzewam podobne kłopoty, dlatego na razie wstrzymuję się z kompilacją kernela ręcznie ... ew użyję do tego ABS :] 

+ dla archa : w gałęzi kdemd jest Kickoff (menu dla kde, takie jak w suse, wg mnie praktyczne i ładnie wygląda :] ) - w gentoo też jest (xeffects), ale wg mnie w archu ładniej się prezentuje, i więcej opcji konfiguracji ...

----------

## Raku

 *DrunkenBear wrote:*   

> Mój zachwyt Archem zdechł kompletnie, gdy postanowiłem dzisiaj skompilować sobie kernela ze źródeł :].... 

 

można wiedzieć po co to robiłeś? Czegoś brakowało w dostępnych kernelach?

 *Quote:*   

> no i zaczęły się szopki gdy pacmanem chciałem przeinstalować moduły do nowego kernela :]... fuse, nvidia, uparcie pcha do starego kernela, 

 

pakiety z modułami przygotowywane są pod KONKRETNE kernele. Masz własny kernel - musisz odpowiednio zmodyfikować i przebudować PKGBUILDY z modułami, z  których chcesz korzystać. Albo musisz instalować je ręcznie (tak jak to zrobiłeś z kernelem).

 *Quote:*   

> zaczynam się czuć na archu jak na windowsie....

 

na windowsie też zwalasz winę na system, jak czegoś nie potrafisz/nie umiesz zrobić?   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## psycepa

 *Raku wrote:*   

> 
> 
> na windowsie też zwalasz winę na system, jak czegoś nie potrafisz/nie umiesz zrobić?  

 

Here we go again  :Very Happy: , ale co prawda to prawda  :Razz: 

----------

## Raku

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> Here we go again ,

 

a egejn, egejn...  :Smile: )

Jak już nie raz pisałem - krytyka, jakakolwiek ciężka  by nie była - musi być konstruktywna i oparta na faktach, a nie mitach. To że ktoś nie wie, jak coś zrobić, nie oznacza, że to coś jest do d...   :Cool: 

----------

## psycepa

wim wim  :Razz:  patrz posty mirekm'a  :Twisted Evil: 

btw. raku wiesz moze jak zrobic zeby bash byl taki jak w gentoo? nie wiem dlaczego ale np u mnie nie zapamietuje dokladnie historii polecen, dopelnianie nei dziala tak jak trzeba i pare innych problemow jest...przpuszczam ze to kwesia paczy...jest moze jakas taka spaczowana paczka dla archa ?:]

----------

## SlashBeast

Genciany prompt poszukaj w którymś z tych plików:

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/bash/bashrc
> 
> /etc/skel/.bashrc
> 
> /etc/skel/.bash_logout
> ...

 

----------

## Raku

 *psycepa wrote:*   

> 
> 
> btw. raku wiesz moze jak zrobic zeby bash byl taki jak w gentoo? nie wiem dlaczego ale np u mnie nie zapamietuje dokladnie historii polecen, dopelnianie nei dziala tak jak trzeba i pare innych problemow jest...przpuszczam ze to kwesia paczy...jest moze jakas taka spaczowana paczka dla archa ?:]

 

hmm - nie zauważyłem różnicy. Historia działa OK, dopełnianie też działa bez problemów.

----------

## adam1957

Witam Szanownych Dyskutantów !

Ale czy ten wątek nie przypomina Panom słynnych wykładów Ś.P. J.T.Stanisławskiego :"O wyższości Świąt Wielkiej Nocy nad Świętami Bożego Narodzenia" . Już Rzymianie mawiali" "De gustibus non disputandum est". Są problemy ciekawsze ...

----------

## Raku

 *adam1957 wrote:*   

> Witam Szanownych Dyskutantów !
> 
> Ale czy ten wątek nie przypomina Panom słynnych wykładów Ś.P. J.T.Stanisławskiego :"O wyższości Świąt Wielkiej Nocy nad Świętami Bożego Narodzenia" . Już Rzymianie mawiali" "De gustibus non disputandum est". Są problemy ciekawsze ...

 

Mi akurat nie bardzo. Ponieważ "oskarża się" mnie o sianie największej "archowej propagandy", a ponadto często dość ostro krytykuję krytyków Archa (fajnie brzmi to zdanie  :Wink: ), pozwolę sobie zauważyć, że nie przekonuję nikogo na siłę do moich racji i nie namawiam nikogo do migracji na tą dystrybucję twierdząc, że jest najlepsza na świecie i Gentoo jej do pięt nie sięga. Daleko mi od tego.

Uważam, że obie dystrybucje mają wiele zalet, jak i wad. Obie dystrybucje są tez przeznaczone dla różnych grup ludzi. Ja przestałem należeć do grupy Gentoo z jednej prostej przyczyny - czas kompilacji w czasie aktualizacji systemu zaczął przerastać mój wolny czas, jaki mogłem poświęcić na zarządzanie systemem. I w tym jednym - szybkości instalacji, aktualizacji, itp., Arch (jak i każda inna dystrybucja oparta na prekompilowanych pakietach binarnych) bije Gentoo na głowę. Reszta różnic to IMO bardziej kwestia gustu. A ostra dyskusja, jaka czasami wynika przy porównaniach obu dystrybucji, wynika z braku znajomości jednej czy drugiej dystrybucji. W 99% przypadków opinie w stylu - to distro jest be, bo mi coś nie działa, powinny być wyrażone w ten sposób: "nie ptorafię czegoś skonfigurować/zainstalować, itp."

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Raku wrote:*   

>  *psycepa wrote:*   
> 
> btw. raku wiesz moze jak zrobic zeby bash byl taki jak w gentoo? nie wiem dlaczego ale np u mnie nie zapamietuje dokladnie historii polecen, dopelnianie nei dziala tak jak trzeba i pare innych problemow jest...przpuszczam ze to kwesia paczy...jest moze jakas taka spaczowana paczka dla archa ?:] 
> 
> hmm - nie zauważyłem różnicy. Historia działa OK, dopełnianie też działa bez problemów.

 Ale w gentoo był taki fajny feature - pisałeś np pierwszą literę polecenia, pageup - i automagicznie uzupełniało do statinego polecenia na tą literę ...

przydatne np do ssh - nie muszę szukać kilkanaście linii w górę, tylko s page up i już jest ssh  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

w ZSH tak masz. Ustawiłem sobie to do kursorów.

```
bindkey "^[[A" history-beginning-search-backward #Up Arrow

bindkey "^[[B" history-beginning-search-forward #Down Arrow
```

----------

## Nomen

Czy wiecie gdzie mogę znaleść kompletną informację o tym jak zbudować swoją paczkę w archu ?? 

Nie chodzi mi o przebudowanie istniejącego pkbuilda ,bo to znalazłem ,ale o zbudowanie swojej paczki od zera. 

Na razie męczę się z veejay - w gentoo miałem ebuilda a w archu mi się wywala reczna kompilacja - podejrzewam jakiś błąd w zależnościach.

W każdym razie potrzebuję howto jak zbudować paczkę od zera, może być po angielsku.

----------

## m010ch

http://wiki.arch-linux.pl/index.php/ABS

http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ABS

http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/The_Arch_package_making_HOW-TO_-_with_guidelines

----------

## kneczaj

 *Quote:*   

> Czy wiecie gdzie mogê znale¶æ kompletn± informacjê o tym jak zbudowaæ swoj± paczkê w archu ?? 
> 
> Nie chodzi mi o przebudowanie istniej±cego pkbuilda ,bo to znalaz³em ,ale o zbudowanie swojej paczki od zera. 

 

Musisz napisać PKGBUILDa i nim zainstalować paczkę. Jak napisać PKGBUILD masz tu:

http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Arch_Packaging_Standards[/code]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 *Quote:*   

> btw. raku wiesz moze jak zrobic zeby bash byl taki jak w gentoo? nie wiem dlaczego ale np u mnie nie zapamietuje dokladnie historii polecen, dopelnianie nei dziala tak jak trzeba i pare innych problemow jest...przpuszczam ze to kwesia paczy...jest moze jakas taka spaczowana paczka dla archa ?:]

 

jest on w /etc/bash/bashrc

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Co do własnego jądra to kompiluje się tak jak w gentoo. Dodatkowe moduły typu sterowniki nvidii trzeba skompilować z ABS. Tu opis jak to zrobić z nvidią:

http://blog.malkontent.com/?p=5

z tym, że w przypadku nvidii trzeba zmienić (w PKGBUILDzie):

```
$startdir/pkg/lib/modules/${_kernver}/kernel/drivers/video/
```

na

```
$startdir/pkg/lib/modules/${_kernver}/video/
```

bo inaczej X'y nie będą widziały sterownika (u mnie tak było)

Jeśli chodzi o fuse to moduł w odpowiedniej do ntfs-3g wersji znajduje się w kernelu 2.6.21 (przynajmniej w morph-sources) i nie trzeba nic dokompilowywać.

----------

## rad_kk

Arch to bardzo fajna distro, głównie dlatego, że nie potrzeba na niego tyle czasu co na gentoo(kompilacja etc...), bardzo dobry pacman, szybkość systemu, aktualność softu no i jest to distro ciągłe  :Very Happy: 

Jednak Ja pozostaję na gentoo głównie dlatego, że aktualizacje nie są tak przetestowane jak na gentoo(x86) czasem programy przestają działać  aż do następnego update'u  :Mad: . Do tego wyrzucanie(domyślnie) starego jajka i potem są problemy jak np. tutaj, a rozwiązanie jest dość skąplikowane ..::klik::... pozdro

----------

## cinek810

Jakiś czas temu postanowiłem przetestować sobie Archa i...

jedyna różnic jaką zaobserwowałem jest konsekwencja prekompilowanych pakietów- szybkość instalacji oprogramowania jest dużo większa.

Poza_tym distra żadnych różnic nie zaobserwowałem. Zgadzam się z tym co mówi Raku- w większości problemy z opisem "nie działa" wiążą sie z niechęcią ludzi do znalezienia odpowiedzi.

Jeśli mówimy o gentoo i np. problemach z aktualizacją to warto zawsze zaznaczać, że chodzi o ~x86 ja w większości korzystam z systemu w wersji stabilnej + kilka programów w których potrzebowałem troche świeższych wersji. System aktualizowałem na kilku komputerach już parę razy i nigdy nie było praktycznie żadnych problemów. W ogole mam wrażenie, że po przeczytaniu dokumentacji gentoo jest najmniej problematycznym distro na którym pracowałem.. (a może umiem tych kilka problemów rozwiązać:) )

I tutaj jest różnica.

W gentoo dokumentacja napisana znakomicie, przystępnie, wszystko zebrane w jednym miejscu i dokładnie wyjaśnione.. oczywiście w Archu też nie ma tragedii, może po prostu byłem przyzwyczajony do czegoś innego..

Edit by Poe

ort!  

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## C1REX

Mi się Arch nieco niedopracowany wydaje. 

Zainstalowałem kilka razy na ext3 i zaraz po instalacji, przy pierwszym uruchomieniu wykrywa przy skanowaniu jakiś błąd i resetuje system.

Ciekawe skąd błąd, skoro dopiero co instalator formatował partycję?

Coś jest nie tak z zegarem u mnie. W innych dystrybucjach tego nie miałem, ale tu zupełnie nieprawdziwy mam czas, mimo ustawień Europe/London.

Jak przestawiłem na UTC, to randomowo mi się wieszał przy bootowaniu.

Domyślnie pacman, nie ma kolorowania, jak ma emerge. 

Kompilacja kernela jest sporo trudniejsza, niż w Gentoo.

Paldo i PLD bardziej mi podchodzą. 

Widać jednak, że dystrybucja ma potencjał. Musi tylko dojrzeć.

----------

## 4rturr

 *Quote:*   

> Domyślnie pacman, nie ma kolorowania, jak ma emerge. 

 

Zainstaluj se pacman-colors.

 *Quote:*   

> Kompilacja kernela jest sporo trudniejsza, niż w gentoo. 

 

Tu przyznaje Ci racje. Kompilacja własnego kernela nie jest zbyt fajna na archu (poprawianie PKGBUILDów modułów nie jest tym co lubie najbardziej)

----------

